# [Sammelthread] GRID 2



## Own3r (3. August 2012)

Sammelthread GRID 2​
GRID 2 ist der Nachfolger des bekannten GRID. GRID 2 soll am 31. Mai 2013 für PC, XBOX 360 und PS3 erscheinen.

Vorbesteller bekommen diverse Boni, die abhängig vom Händler sind. Bei Media Markt und Saturn wird die Grid 2 Limited Edition erhältlich sein, die das McLaren-Racing-Paket (McLaren MP4-12C GT3, Brands-Hatch-GP-Strecke mit zwei neue Routen) enthält. Vorbsteller bei Gamestop erhalten das Head-Start-Paket (McLaren 722 GT) und das Nissan GT-R Spec V Road Car. Amazon-Vorbesteller dürfen sich über den Dallara Indycar, die Indy500-Pace-Lackierung, den Chevrolet Camaro SS, die Corvette Z06 Centennial Edition und den Nissan GT-R Spec V Road Car freuen.

*Trailer:*

_Weiter Videos finde ihr auf dem Youtube-Kanal des Spiels._

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRsNc-rB-Vs&list=PLMSpz2yjS-XHQevb3Sjv2eTK2dsxCjAI2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yKCS8B6_SA&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Robonator (3. August 2012)

Sammelthread  Yay 
Freu mich schon total, ich hoffe das wird mindestens so gut wie der erste Teil


----------



## Vortexx (3. August 2012)

Was ein Zufall. Habe gestern nochmal GRID installiert und mich auf den 2ten Teil gefreut.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. August 2012)

Ich hab den ersten Teil so UNGLAUBLICH gefeiert. Wenns nur genauso gut ist, bin ich ultimativ zufrieden gestellt!


----------



## Klarostorix (3. August 2012)

Ich will mal Rennen mit 64 Autos oder noch mehr 

nebenbei gibts noch ein [x] Abo


----------



## FabulousBK81 (3. August 2012)

Ja,ich fand auch das die Vorgänger das Beste war was es damals an Rennspielen gab...wenn ich so an die
Truck Rennen denke aus DTM Racer oder die Berg Duelle aus Grid


----------



## Zergoras (4. August 2012)

Gogo 2. Teil. Ich habe den ersten Teil geliebt.


----------



## Vortexx (5. August 2012)

@Own3r

Guck mal bei Facebook(Codemasters) da gibt es schon 2 neue Screenshots


----------



## Robonator (5. August 2012)

Hurr hab GRID noch auf der PS3. Wollte es heute mal wieder zocken weil ich voll Bock drauf bekommen hab, habs dann aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder ausgemacht  Diese japanischen Rennen sind echt merkwürdig. Irgendwie seh ich nie wo genau ich da abbiegen muss. Entweder ich erkenn es nicht oder die eine A-Säule ist im Weg so das ich nicht sehe wo ich da abbiegen muss  
Ich glaube ich sollte es nochmal für den PC besorgen und darauf zocken, vielleicht gehts dann besser.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (5. August 2012)

Welche Japanischen Rennen,es gab glaub ich Tokio und das Bergrennen aber wo Bitte willst
du da abbiegen?


----------



## Robonator (5. August 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Welche Japanischen Rennen,es gab glaub ich Tokio und das Bergrennen aber wo Bitte willst
> du da abbiegen?


 
Na hier Tuningserie an den Docks oder so. Diese kleine Rennstrecke mit recht vielen Kurven und haufenweise Kram der schön im Weg steht. Dort gibt es auch einige Driftrennen.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (5. August 2012)

Ahh,das hab ich schon vergessen gehabt...ich glaube ich installier es gleich auch wiedermal.
Schade das der MP nicht mehr geht,das waren noch geile Rennen mit dem Bmw oder Pontiac


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. August 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich will mal Rennen mit 64 Autos oder noch mehr


 
Das wird leider bei so vielen freilaufenden Idioten nicht funktionieren. Dann fängt wieder einer an mitten auf der Strecke stehen zu bleiben usw.



FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Ahh,das hab ich schon vergessen gehabt...ich glaube ich installier es gleich auch wiedermal.
> Schade das der MP nicht mehr geht,das waren noch geile Rennen mit dem Bmw oder Pontiac


 
Ich habe auch immer das Crash Derby gemocht, da die Autos so eine schöne Fahrphysik hatten.


----------



## Robonator (5. August 2012)

> Das wird leider bei so vielen freilaufenden Idioten nicht funktionieren. Dann fängt wieder einer an mitten auf der Strecke stehen zu bleiben usw.



Jap, besonders da ich kein Rennspiel kenne das im Multiplayer auch vernünftig läuft. Entweder es laggt wie sau oder alle spielen Crashderby


----------



## FabulousBK81 (5. August 2012)

Klar gibt es immer irgendwelche Idioten wo sich nicht an die Regeln halten aber 
meistens kannte mann die bei Grid und konnte sie auch Kicken.Es waren auch immer
die gleichen wo dann auf einmal als Geisterfahrer unterwegs waren.Auch Cheater waren
ein Problem bei Grid...mal schaun was sich da Codemasters da so einfallen lässt.


----------



## Vortexx (8. August 2012)

Und hier ist der Trailer 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8yKCS8B6_SA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (8. August 2012)

Der Trailer sieht ja mal sowas von hammergeil aus


----------



## Own3r (8. August 2012)

Der Trailer sieht wirklich gut aus, aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass es keine Cockpitsicht gibt.


----------



## Robonator (8. August 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Der Trailer sieht wirklich gut aus, aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass es keine Cockpitsicht gibt.


 
Die muss es geben  Warum denkst du das es sie nicht geben wird?


----------



## Galford (8. August 2012)

Bei Gametrailers gibt es 2 Interviews (Cars and Handling, Reveal Interview) und ein First Take.


Ach ja, dass es KEINE Cockpitansicht gibt, wird auch im Reveal Interview bestätigt.


----------



## Robonator (8. August 2012)

> Ach ja, dass es KEINE Cockpitansicht gibt, wird auch im Reveal Interview bestätigt.


FUUUUUUUUUU
Warum denn nicht? Cockpitsicht ist die einzige Sicht in der ich Rennspiele zocken kann 
Dieses fehlende Feature ist für mich schon wieder Grund genug das Game liegen zu lassen


----------



## FabulousBK81 (8. August 2012)

Das Spiel wird wahrscheinlich(leider)total ins Acarde Genre abdriften 
Das alte war ne gute Mischung aber für mich haben die ganzen News einen
Faden Beigeschmack...
Zum Glück gibts ja genug Alternativen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> FUUUUUUUUUU
> Warum denn nicht? Cockpitsicht ist die einzige Sicht in der ich Rennspiele zocken kann
> Dieses fehlende Feature ist für mich schon wieder Grund genug das Game liegen zu lassen


 
dito 
Ich kann auch nur mit der Cockpitansicht fahren, da man ja in Echt auch hinter dem Lenkrad sitzt, als hinter dem Auto, bzw. auf der Motorhaube zu schweben 
Ich werde es dann auch liegen lassen .....


----------



## Kamikaze_Urmel (8. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> FUUUUUUUUUU
> _*Warum denn nicht?*_ Cockpitsicht ist die einzige Sicht in der ich Rennspiele zocken kann
> Dieses fehlende Feature ist für mich schon wieder Grund genug das Game liegen zu lassen



Kann ich dir sagen:
Um Leistung einzusparen.
Man lässt die Cockpit perspektive raus, um andere Visuelle dinge *um die Strecke herum* noch detailreicher darstellen zu können.
Laut deren Aussage haben nur 5% aller Spieler di Cockpitperspektive genutzt.
Wie ich diesen Statistikscheiß hasse.

Ich meine, wir reden von einem Rennspiel, oder?
Da ist das außenrum doch zum größten Teil s****ß egal, oder?
Ich hab noch nie nen Rennspiel gespielt, wo ich mitten im Rennen angehalten habe, um die wunderschönen Zuschauertribünen zu bestaunen.
Und wenn ich sie mir dann mal aus der Nähe angesehen habe, dann war das eher unfreiwillig, weil ich irgendwo nen Unfall hatte und dann in die Richtung geflogen bin...


----------



## FabulousBK81 (9. August 2012)

Kamikaze_Urmel schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie nen Rennspiel gespielt, wo ich mitten im Rennen angehalten habe, um die wunderschönen Zuschauertribünen zu bestaunen.



Das mache ich bei pCars ab und zu mal weil`s so hübsch und idyllisch ausschaut
Ach wenn Codemasters echt so ins Klo greifen sind sie selber Schuld,im Jahr 2013 kommen genug Rennspiele auf den Markt(pCars,AsettoCorsa,Gtr)die es besser mit Sicherheit machen werden!


----------



## Robonator (9. August 2012)

> Da ist das außenrum doch zum größten Teil s****ß egal, oder?


Eine schöne Landschaft ist nie verkehrt aber jetzt mal ernsthaft. Wie viel Leistung frisst es denn bitteschön? das ist doch lächerlich.


----------



## Vortexx (10. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Eine schöne Landschaft ist nie verkehrt aber jetzt mal ernsthaft. Wie viel Leistung frisst es denn bitteschön? das ist doch lächerlich.


 
Wenn sie es optimieren würde wahrscheinlich nicht viel mehr :/


----------



## Iro540 (24. September 2012)

Und wenn es dann noch denn blöden Blur bzw. Geschwindigkeitseffekt  gibt ists ganz aus; dann noch keine Cockpit-Ansicht und es ist irgendwie ein NfS…
Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie einige Firmen agieren. Sollte Codemasters mit dem zweiten Teil von Grid wirklich ins Klo greifen, dann kann man ja schon fast einen Vergleich zu EA’s NfS-Serie ziehen; wobei hier EA bekanntermaßen eine negative Verbesserung sonders gleichen hingelegt hat.
Aber, ich will jetzt nicht den Tag vor dem Abend verdammen . Hoffe aber, dass Codemasters da einen guten Nachfolger zum ersten Teil rausbringt.
Habe den gestern wieder gespielt; macht auch nach so langer Zeit noch Spass, die Karriereleiter nach oben zu steigen und immer bessere Autos zu kaufen.


----------



## XXTREME (4. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> FUUUUUUUUUU
> Warum denn nicht? Cockpitsicht ist die einzige Sicht in der ich Rennspiele zocken kann


 
Scheinbar wohl nicht oder wie willst du mir bitte erklären das du die Kurven bei Grid bei Japanischen Strecken nicht gesehen hast  ??

Mir ist die "ISO" Ansicht wurscht, Hauptsache die Motorhaubenansicht ist vorhanden .


----------



## Robonator (4. Januar 2013)

Die kurven hab ich anfangs mal übersehen. Musste mich an die Strecken gewöhnen dann ging es auch. In der externen Ansicht bekomm ich allerdings nichtmal eine normale Kurve hin


----------



## steffen0278 (5. Januar 2013)

Wir sind erst 24h Nordschleife gefahren. Nur Cockpitsicht erlaubt. Muß man halt üben und die Strecke auswendig lernen. Ach ja, und Tag/Nachtwechsel war auch noch. Nordschleife bei Nacht und Cockpitsicht. Das allein ist schon eine Herrausforderung. Und dann noch Zweikämpfe. Grid ist Kinderkram!


----------



## Robonator (8. Februar 2013)

Neuer Teaser:
Gameplay Teaser Trailer - GRID 2 - YouTube


----------



## Freeak (15. Februar 2013)

Ich frage mich wirklich weswegen sich hier so über die fehlende Cockpitansicht aufgeregt wird. ich nutze die niemals nicht. Ich Fahre immer nur in der heckansicht und komme damit super klar, würde ich in der Cockpitansichtrum eiern wäre es auch genau das: Ein Rumgeeiere.

Ich würde jedes Rennen versemmeln. Klar isses irgendwo Ärgerlich, aber ich meine Codemasters wissen was sie tun. Die haben jede menge geniale Renn und Racinggames gemacht.


----------



## Robonator (15. Februar 2013)

Schön das du das kannst, aber andere so wie ich können es nicht. Ich komm nur in der Cockpitsicht klar und finde diese auch am besten. Ich finde man hat dann einfach eine bessere Atmosphäre.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Februar 2013)

Freeak schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wirklich weswegen sich hier so über die fehlende Cockpitansicht aufgeregt wird. ich nutze die niemals nicht. Ich Fahre immer nur in der heckansicht und komme damit super klar, würde ich in der Cockpitansichtrum eiern wäre es auch genau das: Ein Rumgeeiere.
> 
> Ich würde jedes Rennen versemmeln. Klar isses irgendwo Ärgerlich, aber ich meine Codemasters wissen was sie tun. Die haben jede menge geniale Renn und Racinggames gemacht.


 
Wo ist das ein Rumgeeiere ?
In einem Racinggame muss eine Cockpitcam vorhanden sein, abgesehen davon kann ich mit alle anderen Sichten nicht fahren. Das hat man davon, wenn man im RL ein Auto (sportlich) bewegt 
Früher konnte ich auch die anderen Cams fahren.



Robonator schrieb:


> Schön das du das kannst, aber andere so wie ich  können es nicht. Ich komm nur in der Cockpitsicht klar und finde diese  auch am besten. Ich finde man hat dann einfach eine bessere  Atmosphäre.


----------



## Freeak (15. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wo ist das ein Rumgeeiere ?



Ganz einfach, ich kann zwar im richtigen Leben wirklich gut Auto fahren, aber in Rennspielen, komme ich mit der Cockpitansicht absolut nicht klar, und ich habe keine Ahnung weswegen, es wäre ja nur logisch das man da ähnlich gut fahren kann.

Aber ich "fühle" da aber auch kein Auto was sich bewegt, Spüre keine Vibrationen etc. Daher finde ich wohl die andere Camera die beste.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Februar 2013)

Freeak schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, ich kann zwar im richtigen Leben wirklich gut Auto fahren


 
Auch im Grenzbereich ( Trackday, abgesperrtes Gelände ) ? Weil man da normales Fahren nicht zuzählen kann.


----------



## Freeak (16. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auch im Grenzbereich ( Trackday, abgesperrtes Gelände ) ? Weil man da normales Fahren nicht zuzählen kann.



Nein das nicht, aber muss ich auch nicht, weil mir dazu einfach die Zeit und das Geld fehlt. Zumal man das mit nem Golf 3 Variant auch ein wenig Schlecht machen kann.
Und glaube mir, der Tägliche Wahnsinn auf Deutschen und Holländischen Autobahnen reicht mir da mehr als aus. Es sind tagtäglich genügend (Sorry dafür) Deppen Unterwegs.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Februar 2013)

Freeak schrieb:


> Nein das nicht, aber muss ich auch nicht, weil mir dazu einfach die Zeit und das Geld fehlt. Zumal man das mit nem Golf 3 Variant auch ein wenig Schlecht machen kann.


 
Die Erfahrung aud dem Track braucht man aber und die Autobahn kannst du damit nicht vergleichen. Das ist 0 fordernd, außer man ist mit über 250km/h unterwegs.
Wenn man mal eine Kurve so nimmt und anfährt, kurz vor'm Abfliegen, merkt man, dass das Grundlegende Ähnlichkeiten zu einem Sim-Racer in der Cockpitperspektive hat 
Ich versuche dieses Jahr auch bei mindestens 3 Trackdays dabeizusein, den Spaß lasse ich mir nicht nehmen


----------



## 10203040 (16. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auch im Grenzbereich ( Trackday, abgesperrtes Gelände ) ? Weil man da normales Fahren nicht zuzählen kann.


 
Also wenn er normal fährt, kann er nicht gut Auto fahren? Gut Auto fahren und nicht gut Auto fahren ist das eine, und Rennen zu fahren etwas anderes....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Februar 2013)

10203040 schrieb:


> Also wenn er normal fährt, kann er nicht gut Auto fahren? Gut Auto fahren und nicht gut Auto fahren ist das eine, und Rennen zu fahren etwas anderes....


 
Ich hab mich bezogen auf Racegame <-> Realität 

Wenn man "nur" normal fährt, ist man nicht im Stande die leichten Ähnlichkeiten zu spüren, ich spreche aus Erfahrung 

Außerdem finde ich es in Racegames gut, dass du in der Cockpitperspektive weniger siehst. Das steigerst das Fahrerlebnis noch etwas. In der Realität ist die Rundumsicht auch halt begrenzt und in engen Situationen muss man wissen wo das Auto anfängt und aufhört. Bei meinem 1. selbstgemachten Video musste ich auch immer aufpassen, dass das Heck nicht zu dicht an den Bordstein kommt.


----------



## 10203040 (16. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab mich bezogen auf Racegame <-> Realität
> 
> Wenn man "nur" normal fährt, ist man nicht im Stande die leichten Ähnlichkeiten zu spüren, ich spreche aus Erfahrung


 
Darum ging es mir gar nicht. Viel mehr darum das er sagt er kann gut Auto fahren, und du sagst wenn er keine Rennen fährt sondern einfach nur so kann er nicht gut Auto fahren, das zählt nicht dazu.

Das ist einfach Schwachsinn.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Februar 2013)

10203040 schrieb:


> Darum ging es mir gar nicht. Viel mehr darum das er sagt er kann gut Auto fahren, und du sagst wenn er keine Rennen fährt sondern einfach nur so kann er nicht gut Auto fahren, das zählt nicht dazu.
> 
> Das ist einfach Schwachsinn.


 
Jeder sagt er kann gut Autofahren  Ich kenne das zur Genüge, wenn es wirklich so ist, dann Hut ab, wirklich gut Autofahren können nicht viele.
Die Ernüchterung kommt meinstens bei einem ausgedehnten Fahrsicherheitstraining 

Außerdem bezog sich meine Aussage auf das *gute Autofahren im Grenzbereich*.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10203040 (16. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Jeder sagt er kann gut Autofahren  Ich kenne das zur Genüge, wenn es wirklich so ist, dann Hut ab, wirklich gut Autofahren können nicht viele.
> Die Ernüchterung kommt meinstens bei einem ausgedehnten Fahrsicherheitstraining
> 
> Außerdem bezog sich meine Aussage auf das *gute Autofahren im Grenzbereich*.
> ...


 
Nein, das sagen nicht alle.

Ja ich weiß das du das gemeint hast, aber deine Anspielung danach das nur das fahren _im Grenzbereich ( Trackday, abgesperrtes Gelände )_ zum guten Autofahren gehört und auf normalen Straßen(Was er wohl macht und meint) nicht, ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Februar 2013)

10203040 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß das du das gemeint hast, aber deine Anspielung danach das nur das fahren _im Grenzbereich ( Trackday, abgesperrtes Gelände )_ zum guten Autofahren gehört und auf normalen Straßen(Was er wohl macht und meint) nicht, ist Schwachsinn.


 
Dann hast du das falsch verstanden, das war keine Anspielung


----------



## Freeak (16. Februar 2013)

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]
Auch wenn das alles jetzt seht OT ist, ich finde das du das Driftvideo nicht auf öffentlichen Straßen hättest abhalten und Ausführen sollen und Dürfen. Auch wenn wenig Verkehr ist, ist sowas einfach nur Dumm und Unverantwortlich. Wie oft Höre ich von solchen Möchtegernrennfahrerern das die ihre Kiste Kontrollieren können, in Extremsituationen reagieren sie dann aber dennoch Falsch und Bumm hat man den Schönsten Unfall.

Alles schon selber erlebt. Und ein Fahrsicherheitstrining mag zwar schön und gut sein, aber viele vergessen das was man gelernt dort hat wenn es darauf ankommt dann auch wirklich einzusetzen. Wie es so schön heißt, aus den Augen aus den Sinn. Sorry für meine Harsche Kritik, aber BMW-Fahrer (wie du einer bist) erfüllen jedes mal und Ausnahmslos das Klischee von Oberproll.
Machen auf Dicke Hose und landen früher oder Später im Straßengraben oder im Gegenverkehr.
Nimms nicht persönlich, aber es ist einfach so.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Februar 2013)

Freeak schrieb:


> Sorry für meine Harsche Kritik, aber BMW-Fahrer (wie du einer bist) erfüllen jedes mal und Ausnahmslos das Klischee von Oberproll.
> Machen auf Dicke Hose und landen früher oder Später im Straßengraben oder im Gegenverkehr.
> Nimms nicht persönlich, aber es ist einfach so.



Quark, ich fahre immer so ( wenn's mal quer ist ) dass mir und meinem Auto und vorallem anderen nix passieren kann 
Bei dem Kreisverkehrdirft hätte nichts passieren können, dafür mache ich das schon zu lange und kann jederzeit den Dirft innerhalb von bruchteilen einer Sekunde abbrechen. Außerdem war niemand in meinem Umfeld.
Wenn man sich mal drehen würde ( ist mir noch nicht passiert ), dreht man sich nach innen, also fast auf der Stelle und kann nirgends reinrutschen.
Es gibt genug Personen, die meinen es zu können und vor ihren Freunden angeben, sowas mache ich nicht. Für das Video habe ich fast ein Jahr auf einem abgesperrten Gelände geübt um alles im Griff zu haben.


----------



## CS1x (17. Februar 2013)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]In der Realität ist die Rundumsicht auch halt begrenzt [/QUOTE]

in der Realität hat man aber eine Auflösung von 81,25 Megapixel


----------



## ak1504 (21. Februar 2013)

Fahrsicherheitstraining is doch mist... Da lernst bloss gleich zu reagieren wenn der Bock ausbricht... Driften lernen is da viel besser da lernst den Wagen in dem Zustand zu kontrollieren...


----------



## 10203040 (22. Februar 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Fahrsicherheitstraining is doch mist... Da lernst bloss gleich zu reagieren wenn der Bock ausbricht... Driften lernen is da viel besser da lernst den Wagen in dem Zustand zu kontrollieren...


----------



## Wincenty (2. März 2013)

ich weiß noch wie mein Fahrsicherheitstrainer sagte:

KEINER beherrst seinen Wagen, es wird immer, ABSOLUT IMMER, Situationen geben, wo selbst ein Vettel die Kontrolle verliert. Wer sagt, dass er sein Auto beherrsche, ist nur ein Dummschwätzer.

Und ja ich hab schon am Fahrsicherheitstraining teilgenommen, weil ich musste, ja genau MUSSTE! In Luxemburg muss man den absolvieren um seinen Führerschein zu bekommen. ich hatte da meinen Spaß Ich habs genutzt um auszuprobieren wie sich mein Wagen verhält wenn ich es so anders mache. Denn ich weiß wie ich es richtig machen sollte, was nicht heißt das ich es auch in der Situation unbedingt mache

Ich kann nicht so gut Auto fahren, vor allem Einparken hasse ich wie die Pest sche*ß Anhängerkupplung bei dem Rest Auto fahren bin ich mittelmäßig gut, denn ich kenne nur bis 130PS mit Front bin zwar schon mit 220PS Heck gefahren, aber ausreitzen wollte ich es nicht, denn es ist das Auto meiner Tante Aber es macht schon was her wenn man bei 120kmh aufs Gas latscht und noch ordentlich Schub da ist nich so wie bei meinem frontschaber bei dem bei 110kmh Tote Hose und Ende Gelände ist


----------



## Mister HighSetting (7. April 2013)

Gibt es schon irgendwelche Videos oder Bilder zum Schadenssystem? Ich hoffe mal das wird wirklich so gut wie sie es ankündigen, den so was wie bei DIRT 3 wo bei einem normalen Überschlag gleich alle Türen abfliegen will ich nicht noch einmal sehen!


----------



## ak1504 (7. April 2013)

Es gibt 3 Gameplayvideos von den Live Streams die Codemasters gemacht hat... 2 auf ihrem YT Kanal: Gridgame 
und das letzte hier: Gridgame - GRID 2 Uncovered - Live Gameplay ft. Barcelona (LiveRoutes), Algarve and, California Coast

@Wincenty: Ja solch Typen sind die besten 

Klar son Training ist nich verkehrt um die Angst zu nehmen und zu sehen was passiert wenn und das Gegenlenken zu lernen aber full control gibts erst wenns für paar Monate in Japan auf Drifturlaub warst


----------



## ak1504 (10. April 2013)

Liste unterstützter Eingabegeräte released...

GRID 2 - Supported Wheel List - Codemasters Forums


----------



## ak1504 (10. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zergoras (10. April 2013)

Ich finde diese Liveroutes ziemlich cool. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das damit spielt.


----------



## ak1504 (10. April 2013)

Ja es ist schwer was neues zu machen in Rennspielen wie auch in anderen Genren... Da ist das doch echt mal was nettes 

Jede Runde andere Streckenführung kannte ich noch nicht...



Btw: Hier gibts noch ein paar Infos von Executive Producer Clive Moody...

http://www.racedepartment.com/forum/threads/latest-dev-blog-q-a-reveals-information.67769/


*
GRID 2: Handling and the TrueFeel™ Process*

http://community.codemasters.com/t5/Codies-Blog/GRID-2-Handling-and-the-TrueFeel-Process/ba-p/176590


----------



## easland (15. April 2013)

Das spiel soll angeblich Advanced Lightning nutzen,  wie Showdown.

Ich sehe die FPS zahl auf NV karten bereits vor mir (Titan mal ausgenommen)

Ruckelorgie in highest.
Ich mache mir da ernsthafte sorgen um die performance (NV)

Ich besitze eine GTX670 und bin jetzt schon relativ sicher das für ultra eine HD7970 fällig ist (konst. 60FPS)


----------



## Own3r (15. April 2013)

Das würde ich jetzt so nicht sagen. Hattest du Probleme mit Dirt Showdown? Ich zumindest kam mit meiner GTX 670 gut mit dem Spiel zurecht. Außerdem wird Codemasters es sich nicht erlauben können...


----------



## debalz (15. April 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Liste unterstützter Eingabegeräte released...
> 
> GRID 2 - Supported Wheel List - Codemasters Forums



ui, das Thrustmaster F430 ist dabei - werde das gute Stück dann doch nochmal in Betrieb nehmen, wollte es schon verkaufen da imho nach Shift 1 kein gescheiter Arcaderacer mehr kam


----------



## ak1504 (17. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zergoras (19. April 2013)

Wer von euch wird sich das Spiel denn kaufen? Ich habe es schon vorbestellt und freue mich wahnsinnig auf den Multiplayer.


----------



## ak1504 (19. April 2013)

Ich werd es mir vielleicht holen...  Aber erst Probefahrt zum Release und dann entscheide ich


----------



## Zergoras (20. April 2013)

Neues Video zur Customisation:

GRID 2 Uncovered - Customisation - YouTube!


----------



## ak1504 (26. April 2013)

Q&A - The Multiplayer Answers


Q&A - The Multiplayer Answers - Codemasters Forums


----------



## ak1504 (29. April 2013)

*GRID 2 Uncovered - Overtake, Time Attack, Customisation*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eJGHJ7S2cHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raz3r (29. April 2013)

Hab mir bei Steam vorbestellt.
Bei 35€ kann man denke ich nix falsch machen.

Freue mich schon total auf das Game.


----------



## ak1504 (29. April 2013)

Jo die Vorbesteller Sachen scheints da ja auch zu geben wobei Grid 1 als Gimmick nutzlos ist finde ich... Ein Game ohne Multiplayer is ziemlich fürn Popo


----------



## Scalon (29. April 2013)

Raz3r schrieb:


> Hab mir bei Steam vorbestellt.
> Bei 35€ kann man denke ich nix falsch machen.
> 
> Freue mich schon total auf das Game.



Wann hast du denn vorbestellt? Denn inzwischen ist der Preis gestiegen (scheinbar nur de:
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3115821)warum auch immer :/


----------



## ak1504 (29. April 2013)

Tja dann bleibt noch nen Steam Key für 29 Taler zu ordern...


----------



## ak1504 (2. Mai 2013)

Sieht ja nich soo schlecht aus mit Wheel, zumindest für Pc... Aber die tripple Screen Unterstützung is mangelhaft... Einfach nur gestreckt das Bild...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6p3OnIKOmeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Mai 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Aber die tripple Screen Unterstützung is mangelhaft... Einfach nur gestreckt das Bild...


----------



## enozone (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo in die Runde werfe...

bin eben in Steam über eine Diskussion um die Cockpit Ansicht gestolpert... 
und dachte mir es würde vll den ein oder anderen Interessieren... 
in diesem äußert sich ein Entwickler mit einigen Worten und auch der Executive Producer Clive Moody meldet sich darin zu Wort...

Steam Diskussion zur Cockpit Ansicht in Grid 2

so long
gReetz eNo


----------



## Galford (24. Mai 2013)

In der neuen Gamestar gab es übrigens eine Wertung von 80 Spielspaßpunkte.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Mai 2013)

Werd ich gleich nachher selber testen...

In 32min...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte mir Grid 2 ja zulegen - aber ein (halbwegs) resliatisches Rennspiel ohne Cockpit-Perspektive kommt mir nicht ins Haus 
Wer das durchgedrückt hat muß wohl bekifft gewesen sein


----------



## Zergoras (28. Mai 2013)

Amazon hats heute verschickt, ich kann dann am Freitag pünktlich loslegen.


----------



## acti0n (28. Mai 2013)

Hab es mir auch mal gekauft (vorbestellt), aber mich vorher GAR NICHT darüber informiert oder irgendwas angeschaut. Nichtmal die Trailer hab ich gesehen lol.

Ich weiß allerdings Arcade + kein Cockpit aber kann ja trotzdem sehr viel Spaß machen


----------



## ak1504 (29. Mai 2013)

So nach den ersten paar Runden muss ich sagen das ich so Games gar nich mehr gewohnt bin nach 17000km in R3E und ich es ziemlich anspruchslos/langweillig vom fahren her finde... Na toll...


----------



## Galford (29. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein paar Screenshots von mir.

1680x1050, Max Details (inkl. GI und erweiterte Beleuchtung)

Irgendwie sieht das Spiel auf Screenshots besser aus, als unterm Spielen selbst. In Singleplayer habe ich mich mit meinem echten Namen angemeldet, deshalb habe ich diesen auf den Screenshots geschwärzt.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Mai 2013)

Grid 2 Cockpit View..?

Kein Problem 

Modding Requests | RaceDepartment Forums




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zergoras (29. Mai 2013)

Wie könnt ihr das schon alle zocken? Das läuft doch über Steam und wird erst am Freitag freigeschaltet?! o.O


----------



## Jor-El (29. Mai 2013)

In den USA ist es glaub seit dem 27.05. raus. Die werden halt über proxy spielen.
Es gibt auch schon vier Day-One-DLC... Grid 2 Steam
So ein Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren 722 GT kostet nur mal 3,99€


----------



## sQeep (29. Mai 2013)

Mal gespannt ob Amazon wirklich heute liefert. Die Versandbestätigung hab ich auch gestern bekommen.
Hätte morgen gern was zu tun...


----------



## Jor-El (29. Mai 2013)

Voll geil.
Im Steam Forum entschuldigt sich ein Tester, der Aufgrund des Embargos seitens Codemasters erst nach Release des Spiels die Community "warnen" konnte.
Entschuldigung


----------



## Zergoras (29. Mai 2013)

Also meins liegt seit einer Stunde in der Packstation.


----------



## debalz (29. Mai 2013)

Habs in UK vorbestellt - mal gespannt wann meine Packstation SMS kommt. Würde mich auch freuen wenn das Spiel gut mit Lenkrad zu spielen ist, hats zufällig jemand schon getestet?


----------



## Jor-El (29. Mai 2013)

sQeep schrieb:


> Hätte morgen gern was zu tun...



Ist ein Steam Spiel und da wird es erst am 31.05. freigeschaltet. Glaub kaum dass man die EU Version über VPN aktivieren kann.


----------



## sQeep (29. Mai 2013)

Soweit ich gelesen hab, zocken seit gestern schon einige, ohne VPN etc.
Naja ich werds rausfinden.


----------



## Zergoras (29. Mai 2013)

Ist das denn mit VPN legal, also geht man da kein Risiko des Account Bans ein?


----------



## Jor-El (29. Mai 2013)

Ist, denk ich mal, eine Grauzone.
Erstens hat man das Spiel ja bezahlt und oft hat man einfach keine Wahl, wenn z.B. in unserer Region ein Spiel nicht erscheint, wie etwa Dead Island.
Außerdem wäre es für Deutsche, die derzeit in den Staaten sind und dort mit ihrem Steam Acc. on gehen ganz schön übel wenn daraufhin ihr Acc. gesperrt werden würde.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Mai 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Grid 2 Cockpit View..?
> 
> Kein Problem
> 
> ...


 
Geht das auch scharf? 

Ich glaub ich spiel doch weiter *Shift 2*


----------



## Jor-El (29. Mai 2013)

Das sagt der Modder dazu:


> the reason for the blur is because of the camera settings that I copy/pasted straight from the original grid.



Was ich aber krasser finde:


> There seems to be textures, and models for the interiors.



Schon übel, dass Codemasters schon die Arbeiten an der Cockpit Ansicht begonnen hatte.
Noch trauriger allerdings, dass man Standards dem Gewinn für opfert. Aber hey, das Spiel ist im US-Shop nicht mal mehr unter den Top 30. Glaub nicht dass es für Grid 2 in Europa besser laufen wird.


----------



## Galford (29. Mai 2013)

Jor-El schrieb:


> In den USA ist es glaub seit dem 27.05. raus. Die werden halt über proxy spielen.
> Es gibt auch schon vier Day-One-DLC... Grid 2 Steam
> So ein Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren 722 GT kostet nur mal 3,99€


 
Mal zu den DLCs - zumindest bei Steam sind alle DLC bereits von Anfang an dabei, wenn man das Spiel vorbestellt hat (was in Deutschland noch gehen müsste)
Der Mercedes gehört zum "Base-Offer", also dem Headstart-Pak. Die anderen DLCs verteilen sich auf Reward 1 (McLaren) und Reward 3 (Indycar und GTR).

Wer bei Amazon vorbestellt hat, müsste aber mindesten den Headstart- und den Indy- und GTR-DLC dazu bekommen. Fehlt also nur das McLaren Racing Paket für 5,99 Euro.

Natürlich ist es eine Unverschämtheit, Leuten die nicht vorbestellen, die DLC später zu horrenden Preisen verkaufen zu wollen. Aber die Preispolitik für DLC war auch schon bei Dirt 3 unverschämt, denn der Inhalt stand in einem sehr schlechten Verhältnis zum Preis. Trotzdem sind mir bei Grid 2 fast die Augen rausgefallen als ich mitbekommen habe, was man für die DLC zahlen soll, wenn man nicht vorbestellt hat. Aber man kann davon ausgehen, dass noch einige DLCs folgen werden, wenn sich Codemasters an Dirt 3 orientiert. Ich seh schon das erste Streckenpaket für 9,99 Euro mit einem neuen Schauplatz mit 4-6 Streckenvarianten.


Und mit dem freischalten per VPN - ja ist wohl eine Grauzone. Bisher hatte ich das zumindest bei Steam noch nie gemacht. Aber irgendwie fand ich es ärgerlich, alle Daten auf der Festplatte zu haben (Pre-Load), genau wie die Amis, aber nicht spielen zu dürfen.


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Mai 2013)

Gestern Nacht meinen Schlüssel per Mail vorab zur Box geschickt bekommen. Jetzt muss Steam nur noch den Startschuss geben.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Mai 2013)

In den Live Streams sahen die Wiesen immer so flauschig aus was sie aber leider doch nicht sind lol...

Also höher geht die Grafik nicht...

Am besten man hält nicht an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür hat Brands Hatch die tollsten Wolken die ich in nem Game bisher sah 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minga_Bua (30. Mai 2013)

Kann mans nun schon spielen wenn mans über Steam kauft oder nicht?^^

onlinekeystore verkaufts für 23 Euro. Steamkey. Aber ich vermute ohne VorbestellerBoni. Aber selbst wenn man die dazu kauft kommt man billiger weg^^


----------



## HMangels91 (30. Mai 2013)

Ich kanns noch nicht spielen habe es runtergeladen aber ist noch nicht startbereit, da steht immer was von vorausladen, ich versteh nicht wie manche leute das schon zocken können


----------



## gangville (30. Mai 2013)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Kann mans nun schon spielen wenn mans über Steam kauft oder nicht?^^
> 
> onlinekeystore verkaufts für 23 Euro. Steamkey. Aber ich vermute ohne VorbestellerBoni. Aber selbst wenn man die dazu kauft kommt man billiger weg^^


 
also ich lese, dass man die gecrackte version schon seit 3 tagen spielen kann. aber das gehört nicht hierhin


----------



## HMangels91 (30. Mai 2013)

habs ja net gecracked


----------



## Galford (30. Mai 2013)

gangville schrieb:


> also ich lese, dass man die gecrackte version schon seit 3 tagen spielen kann. aber das gehört nicht hierhin


 
Man kann eine ganz legal gekaufte Version ohne irgendwelche Cracks, auch jetzt schon spielen. Man muss nur wissen wie. Nicht jeder, der das Spiel schon spielt, hat zwangsläufig eine gecrackte Version - also bitte mal mit solchen Aussagen zurückhalten. Ich hab das Spiel ganz normal bei Steam vorbestellt und natürlich bezahlt. Entscheidend ist, das dass Spiel in den USA schon offiziell released wurde.


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0yz5uh1LgM
Man beachte was er Anfangs erzählt...
Wieder einmal leidet der ehrliche Kunde?


----------



## Galford (30. Mai 2013)

Ich habe jedenfalls keine Soundprobleme - und ich habe KEINE gecrackte Version. Wenn ein einzelner von Soundproblemen spricht, wäre ich mal eher skeptisch. Wenn viele das Problem hätten - okay, dann kann man sich beschweren.


----------



## gangville (31. Mai 2013)

Galford schrieb:


> Man kann eine ganz legal gekaufte Version ohne irgendwelche Cracks, auch jetzt schon spielen. Man muss nur wissen wie. Nicht jeder, der das Spiel schon spielt, hat zwangsläufig eine gecrackte Version - also bitte mal mit solchen Aussagen zurückhalten. Ich hab das Spiel ganz normal bei Steam vorbestellt und natürlich bezahlt. Entscheidend ist, das dass Spiel in den USA schon offiziell released wurde.


 
OMG ich verstehe dich absolut nicht. denkst du ich beschuldige welche hier. das war ganz klar eine informative aussage, dass man die gecrackte version schon seit 4 tagen spielen kann.
geschrieben habe ich nicht, dass jeder der schon früher spielt eine gecrackte version besitzt.
ja man kann schon mit vpn spielen, da es in den usa schon draußen ist.


----------



## gangville (31. Mai 2013)

Galford schrieb:


> Ich habe jedenfalls keine Soundprobleme - und ich habe KEINE gecrackte Version. Wenn ein einzelner von Soundproblemen spricht, wäre ich mal eher skeptisch. Wenn viele das Problem hätten - okay, dann kann man sich beschweren.


 

ah... tut mir leid, dass du eine empfindliche seele hast und dich angesprochen fühlst


----------



## Galford (31. Mai 2013)

gangville schrieb:


> ah... tut mir leid, dass du eine empfindliche seele hast und dich angesprochen fühlst


 
Das zweite Kommentar galt auch nicht dir, sondern Robonator. 



Robonator schrieb:


> Man beachte was er Anfangs erzählt...
> Wieder einmal leidet der ehrliche Kunde?



In seinem verlinkten Video sagt der Spieler (Ranzratte) er hätte Soundprobleme, die er beheben konnte, indem er einen Crack benutzt hat. Dazu meinte ich, dass ich keine Soundprobleme hätte, und das auch ohne Crack.


----------



## raveya (31. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute,

Find das Spiel echt nice, vor allem grafisch macht es doch einiges her.

Startet ihr eigentlich das Game über die AVX.exe oder normal? 

Hab mal hier in Full Hd alles Mac gebencht, 8xQCSAA und läuft absolut Top mit ner GTX 670 und i7 3770k.

Je nach Kurs min FPS 50

Siehe :

http://www.techniquebeauty.com/2013/05/grid-2-benchmark-gtx-670-i7-3770k-avx.html?m=0

Muss die Tage mal
Schauen um
Wieviel langsamer die non AVX.exe ist.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Mai 2013)

LOL, normal das es mit solcher Hardware top läuft...


----------



## Zergoras (31. Mai 2013)

Freu mich schon, wenn ich nachher von der Arbeit komme und dann loszocken kann. Bin mal gespannt wie es sich im Vergleich mit dem ersten Teil schlägt.


----------



## Ironhide (31. Mai 2013)

Also ich fand die ersten paar runden schon ziemlich gut! Die Muscle cars gehn wieder richtig ab mit ihren PS lastigen Motoren . Hoffe es gibt wieder Stock Car Rennen und auf ein Drag Race hätt ich auch mal wieder Bock, genau im richtig Moment schalten etc....
Welche Grafikkeinstellung habt ihr/ ist die beste? Das MSAA oder das andere?


----------



## ak1504 (31. Mai 2013)

Gibt keine Stockcars mehr...


----------



## Iro540 (31. Mai 2013)

Meins startet nicht . Es kommt nir ein schwarzer bildschirm, sonst nix.... Starten tu ichs ganz normal ueber dennsteam "start" button...


----------



## ak1504 (31. Mai 2013)

Komische Sache hoffe bei mir klappts dann über Steam...

So habs mir geholt für 22,19 bei Gameholds.com und wer will bitte adden bei Steam: ak1504 oder ak1504@live.de


----------



## X2theZ (31. Mai 2013)

thx für den tip mit gameholds.com!
billiger gehts wohl nicht mehr ^^

wo findet ihr alle immer nur diese superschnapper


----------



## WHi5K3Y (31. Mai 2013)

GameKeyFinder.de HOT GAMES | Preisvergleich CD-Keys & Gamecards - key kaufen, Steam, Origin, download, günstig, billig


Wie siehts eig mit dem MP aus? Klickt man da einfach auf spielen und wird in einer lobby mit anderen Leuten des ungefähr gleichen Levels/ bzw. Autos geworfen? Hab in einem Livestream gesehen, dass jemand immer eine Lobby für ein Custom Game erstellt hat und dann warten musste bis die Leute in seine lobby joinen. Darauf hätte ich mal gar keinen Bock


----------



## doodlez (31. Mai 2013)

sollte wohl kein prob sein da es wohl viele kaufen werden


----------



## WHi5K3Y (31. Mai 2013)

Ja schon, nur fände ich es so wie in CoD angenehmer.


----------



## Dukex2 (31. Mai 2013)

So habe jetzt die erste Stunde Grid 2 hinter mich gebracht und nun geht es nicht mehr weiter. 
Habe alle Events usw als erster abgeschlossen und müsste jetzt das letzte "World Racing Clubs" starten können, was leider ausgegraut ist. 
Habe 10500 Fans was muss ich noch tun um weiter zu kommen?


----------



## Iro540 (31. Mai 2013)

Naja, ich waere ja mal froh wenn ich ins spiel kommen wuerde...


----------



## sQeep (31. Mai 2013)

Ich wär mal froh, wenn Amazon endlich liefern würde.
Wird wohl nix vor Montag....


----------



## Iro540 (31. Mai 2013)

Naja, samstag hast ja noch wo der gelbe mann vorbeikommen kann und dir ein paeggle vorbeibringt...


----------



## sQeep (31. Mai 2013)

Da es in die Firma kommen sollte.... eher nicht


----------



## unLieb (31. Mai 2013)

Ich habe ja einen ganz komischen Effekt im Spiel. Wenn ich einen starken Crash habe, dann reagiert meine Tastatur überhaupt nicht mehr. Teilweise hilft es wenn ich dann die Tastatur rausziehe und wieder reinstecke, aber manchmal noch nicht einmal das.


----------



## Iro540 (31. Mai 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand helfen, bitte????

Und zwar grid 2 startet immer noch nicht. Ich habe es jetzt nochmal geladen und installiert, aber es zeigt mir immer nennschwarzen bildschirm an, nix weiter. Einfach nir schwarzer bildschirm... Ziemlich bloed wuerd ich sagen.

Ich hab mir den key ueber smartyplay geholt und die dlc via steam....

Waere nett, wenn mir jemand helfen koennte.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## unLieb (31. Mai 2013)

Ich denke nicht dass hier irgendjemand hellsehen kann. 

Du sagst ja mal gar nichts über deine Hardware, dein OS, verwendete Treiber etc. pp.


----------



## Iro540 (31. Mai 2013)

Richig :

Os: win 7 pro 64bit
Hw: amd x6 1090t
Asus hd7970
Asus crosshair formula v
Damsung ssd 840 256gb
Samsung ssd 830 60gb

Graka treiber: catalyst 13.3 alle anderen treiber aktuell...

Welche infos benoetigt ihr noch?

Ich sehe nur ganz kurz das grid 2 logo, danach wechselt der bildschirm ins schwarze, flackert ganz kurz und bleibt schwarz (wie beim ausshalten des monitors, aber er ist noch an). Wenn ich mit "alt" und "tab" auf den desktop wechsel, komm ich anschliessend nicht mehr ins spiel rein, grid 2 ist dann im fenstermodus und mein windows stockt sehr stark).


----------



## versus01091976 (31. Mai 2013)

probiere mal den neusten 13.6er beta


----------



## harl.e.kin (31. Mai 2013)

Installier mal nen neuen Treiber.


----------



## Iro540 (31. Mai 2013)

Koennte es auch daran liegen, dass ich den downsampling "hack" benutzt habe bzw. benutze (alos was mal in der pcgh beschrieben war)???

Lade gerade den neuen treiber runter und installiere gerade. Mal schaun obs was hilft.

---------------Update---------

Probiert: leider negativ. Funktioniert immer noch nicht.


----------



## unLieb (31. Mai 2013)

Wieso probierst du es nicht einfach aus?


----------



## Iro540 (31. Mai 2013)

Geht auch nicht.


----------



## optix78 (31. Mai 2013)

also bei mir lief es auch nicht. bekam es zwar zum laufen ist dann aber abgeschmiert. habe dann einfach mal die grafik auf komplett niedrig gestellt. bis jetzt funzt es. ist zwar kein dauer zustand aber immer hin.

versuch mal das spiel im fenstermodus zu starten Alt-D war das glaube ich. und dann die grafik runterstellen auf niedrig.

hoffe es klappt dann


----------



## Iro540 (31. Mai 2013)

Danke fuer den tipp. Leider startet mein spiel noch nicht mal; also ich sehe nur nen schwarzen bildschirm... Also ich sehe nur kurz am anfang das grid 2 logo und dann nix mehr. Habe das "spiel" auch mal laenger so laufen gelassen, aber selbst nach 30 minuten aendert sich nix; nur schwarzer bildschirm...

End ******** ist dass. Hab da 40 euro fuer gezalt und der kack funktioniert nicht. Habe immer gedacht, das codemasters racing ein wenig anderes waere und nicht ao unterwegs ist wie ea oder so, die nur pre-alphas auf den markt bringen und fuer teures geld verkaufen.... Naja, jetzt hab ichndas spiel und jetzt MUSS es laufen.


----------



## optix78 (1. Juni 2013)

bei mir ist es auch wieder abgeschmiert, man sowas nervt mich total


----------



## ak1504 (1. Juni 2013)

Was hast denn für ne Bildwiederholfrequenz eingestellt..?

Hatte mal so in der Art Probleme bei manchen Games wo ich 60 statt 59 eingestellt hatte...


----------



## Vasili8181 (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich habe Grid 2 bei gamestop vorbestellt gehabt und einen extra Code bekommen.

Könnt Ihr mir Bitte sagen wo ich den Code eintrage?

Bei Steam direkt. Unter dem Reiter Spiele/ein Produkt bei Steam aktivieren funktioniert nicht.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (1. Juni 2013)

Ich denke im ingame Store von Grid 2 
Bei mir hat übrigens ein Keks gegen Sound- und Absturzprobleme geholfen


----------



## Iro540 (1. Juni 2013)

Nen keks ???? Was fuer einer???

Ich komme ja noch nicht mal zu der grafikeinstelling im spiel, ich komme GAR NICHT erst rein. Ich wiederhole mich: nach geid 2 logo am anfang ist der bildschirm schwarz und aus die maus. Nichts geht mehr (grid 2).

Kann das an den servern liegen (wie bei simcity?) oder an dem, dass ich meinen code nicht direkt bei steam bestellt hab sondern bei playsmarty??? Aber steam hat nicht gemekert als ich den key eingegeben haben. Also muesste es passen...

HILFE

DANKE


----------



## schakusa (1. Juni 2013)

Ich hoffe das wurde auf den letzten Seiten hier nicht schon beantwortet, aber könnte mir jmd sagen wie ich in diesem Spiel screenshots mache? Wenn ich wie immer Fraps verwende sehen die screenshots total komisch und absolut bunt aus.... jemand ne idee wie ich screens machen kann ohne fraps bzw fraps einstelle das es geht? 

achja: und sweetFX geht bisher auch net


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Juni 2013)

Habe meinen Code aus Games2Game.at und habe keinerlei Probleme. Wenn ihn Steam aktiviert/akzeptiert ist alles in Butter. 

Dein schwarzer Bildschirm nach dem Grid 2 Logo lässt auf die Auflösung schließen. Entweder musst du auf ein Update von AMD/ATi warten oder mit verschiedenen Auflösungen im Treiber spielen, aber ohne Downsampling.

Edit:
@schakusa 
Versuch mal die Drucktaste auf deiner Tastatur und dann in einem Bildprogramm (Paint) einfügen.


----------



## schakusa (1. Juni 2013)

ja, danke für den hinweis, das weiß ich aber selbst (ok getestet hab ichs noch net ob das wenigstens geht ), aber grid2 ist auch nicht unbedingt raus-tabb-freundlich da, zmd ich, jedes mal die auflösung, hz zahl und wieder auf vollbild stellen muss.. .auch isses doof da nach jedem screens rauszutabben ^^ noch jemand andere ideen?


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Juni 2013)

schakusa schrieb:


> aber grid2 ist auch nicht unbedingt raus-tabb-freundlich da, zmd ich, jedes mal die auflösung, hz zahl und wieder auf vollbild stellen muss..


 
Das Bild bleibt immer Speicher und somit kannst es auch 10min später einfügen, wenn nicht gerade im Minutentakt screens machst.


----------



## schakusa (1. Juni 2013)

wieso erinnert mich denn keiner an die screenshot funktion von steam selbst?  hatte die vor jahren deaktviert und total vergessen das es damit gehen sollte


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

Schade das Grid 2 nicht viel besser geworden ist als Grid1.


----------



## HGHarti (1. Juni 2013)

Was mir fehlt sind die guten strecken wie bei Schift2.
Gibt es überhaupt Spa?


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Juni 2013)

So viele sind am nörgeln was ihnen alles an dem Spiel nicht passt, verstehe ich nicht.  
Habe Grid 1 auch bis zum Umfallen gezockt und fand es super und mit Grid 2 haben sie das Rad nicht neu erfunden, doch ein gelungenes Spiel produziert.

Ich für mich habe keinerlei Beanstandungen. Sogar mein Pad hat kommt wieder zum Einsatz, weil es für mich mit Tastatur kaum spielbar ist. Mich störts nicht.


----------



## Erok (1. Juni 2013)

Also nach mehreren Stunden rum heizen im neuen Grid 2, muss ich sagen, es steht dem ersten Teil bisher in nichts nach  Zumindest der Single-Player. Online hab ich es noch nicht gespielt 

Lediglich die Innenkamera fehlt mir etwas bisher. Aber da habe ich Hoffnung, daß die doch noch via Patch irgendwann hinterher geschickt wird 

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, gefällts mir riesig das Game  Gute Grafik, tolle Motorensounds, auch wenn man durch Tunnels etc brettert hört es sich toll an 

Da hat sich der günstige Steam-Key (für 23 Euro) am Ende doch gelohnt  

Und das ganze Feedback von mir musste jetzt endlich mal sein, damit hier auch was positives steht, und nicht nur Meckerei


----------



## ClimaX-0 (1. Juni 2013)

Also ich finde GRID 2 super. Die Entwickler haben schon hier und da eine Sache gehabt die mich beeindruckt hat. Vor allem das der Splitscreen einfach so unterstützt wird. Wieso kann das nicht bei mehr Spielen der Fall sein. Eine Sache verstehe ich aber überhaupt nicht. Wieso meckern so viele über die Grafik von GRID 2? Aktuell gibt es auf dem PC außer vlt. Project CARS keine Konkurrenz.


----------



## unLieb (1. Juni 2013)

Naja von Shift2 fand ich die Grafik auch ziemlich gut, obgleich es schon älter ist.


----------



## nasenmann (1. Juni 2013)

jedes mal wenn ich bei einem Online-Rennen auf zuschauen gehen nach dem ich das Auto geschrottet hab, stürzt das Spiel ab.....


----------



## acti0n (1. Juni 2013)

Ich liebe GRID 2 einfach. Geiles Game.

Bin jetzt in Asien und danach geht es im MP ab


----------



## Zergoras (1. Juni 2013)

Die Grafik ist in Bewegung ganz gut, aber die Texturen darfst du dir aus der Nähe nicht ansehen. Das Wasser sieht auch mega ******* aus. In Dirt 3 war das Wasser aber bildhübsch. Sehr komisch...
Die Steuerung finde ich im Gegensatz zum ersten Teil viel zu leicht. Die Wagen geben gar kein Feedback. Und was zum Teufel haben die sich bei den Crashes gedacht? Ne Wand aus Gummi?! In Teil 1 hat man teilweise für Crashs nen Totalschaden bekommen, wo man hier vllt gerade mal nen Kratzer kriegt. Man merkt einfach, dass Codemasters komplett auf Casual aus ist. 

Trotzdem macht das Spiel schon ne Menge Spaß. Gerade das Livetrack Feature gefällt mir im Online Spiel ziemlich gut. Ich muss sagen, ich hab mehr online Games bis jetzt gespielt, als Karrierespiele. Macht einfach mehr Spaß.
Es gibt aber ein paar Fehler im Onlinemodus: Teilweise beendet sich Grid einfach ohne eine Fehlermeldung und fast immer, wenn ich vorher Single Player gespielt habe, gibt es in den Rennen alle 10sek nen Minilag, der das Spielen unmöglich macht. Erst ein erneutes Starten von Grid bringt da Besserung. Auch werden die Positionen von Gegnern oft nicht richtig angezeigt bzw. nicht aktualisiert. Ich frage mich außerdem auch wieso man nicht mehr in der Lobby chatten kann oder hab ich das übersehen?


----------



## Iro540 (1. Juni 2013)

Ist ja alles schoen und gut. Wuerde ich bestimmt auch sagen, wenn meins funktionieren wuerde. Tuts aber nicht und daher ist es fuer mich mehr als nur entteuschend.

Und wenn jetzt jemand sagt, ich wierde nur das eine schreiben, dann kann ich nir sagen, ja verdammt nochmal das stimmt. Aber wenn ich mir was kaufe, dann moechte ich auch, das es funktioniert.

Ich bin nach wie vor auf der suche nach loesungen.

Wenn jemand ne idee hat, ich bin fuer alles dankbar.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Juni 2013)

So siehts aus... Grafik is bei der Shift Reihe zig mal besser... Allein das Gras neben der Strecke und nich nur platte matschtextur mit 3 pixeligen Halmen wie in Grid2 

Aber am ungewöhnlichsten ist das Fahrverhalten... 

Driftmodus kannst auch vergessen... Vorbei die Zeiten wo man noch mit Gaspedal steuern konnte... Jetzt geht nur noch Schleuderdrift...


----------



## optix78 (2. Juni 2013)

@ iro540 versuch mal die "normale" Grid2.exe

du findest sie in deinem steam ordner. bei mir ist das c:programme files(x86)/steam/steamapps/common/grid2/grid2.exe


----------



## Iro540 (2. Juni 2013)

So, mein spiel laeuft jetzt. Fuer jeden der ein aehnliches problem hat, hier ein loesungsvorscag: deaktiviert euren afterburner (bei nicht msi karte) und es muesste funktionieren . Manchmal ist die loesung so nah und doch so fern .

Danke optix78 fuer deinen vorschlag, aber ich habs hinbekommen .


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Juni 2013)

Schön zu hören, na dann viel spaß beim fahren.

Die freundeliste wird in die Bestenliste mit integriert was ich echt gut finde. Da es bei mir noch nicht so viele spielen würde ich mich über ein paar Grid 2 Freunde freuen.

Steamname gerne per PN damit ich weiß wer mich hinzufügen will.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Juni 2013)

Hat schon jemand die karossierie kits gefunden die in den live streams gezeigt wurden..?


----------



## Zergoras (2. Juni 2013)

Die gibts nur im Multiplayer. Da hab ich die als einziges gesehen.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Juni 2013)

Ok danke...

Weiß jemand wie das mit den Rivalen funktioniert..? Bei mir steht bei allen "Teilnahme nicht möglich"


Wäre ja mal schön wenn man eine Spielanleitung hätte die einen das erklärt...


----------



## X2theZ (3. Juni 2013)

also mir gefällts wirklich ausserordentlich gut! hab echt meinen spaß mit dem game 
und für 22,- erst recht ^^

bin nur 1 karriere-rennen gefahren und seit dem im online-modus. das macht einfach laune ohne ende.

da hätt ich aber mittlerweile auch 2 fragen. vielleicht weiß ja einer eine antwort.

1) in den lobbies sieht man ja bei allen teilnehmern hinter dem nick-name ein rufezeichen im kreis-symbol.
dieses symbol ist entweder grün, gelb, orange, rot oder weiß. zuerst dachte ich an eine art "ping-bewertung"
mittlerweile bin ich mir aber fast sicher, dass es eher eine bewertung des fahrers selbst ist, wie oft
er einen crash verursacht. also grün = braver racer, gelb = rempelt ab und zu, orange = rüpel, rot = besser ausm weg gehn
und bei weiß = keine ahnung. also - weiß hier irgendjemand etwas genaueres zu diesen symbolen?

2) und im online-event gibts nach jedem rennen ja eine punkte-tabelle, wo man sieht, wer an welchem platz steht.
da gibts hinter den nick-names auch symbole, bei denen ich aber überhaupt keinen plan hab, wofür die stehen.
da gibts einerseits ein kreissymbol mit einem plus drin (in blau gehalten) und andererseits einen werkzeugschlüssel (ebenfalls
in blau) - oder es war ein zahnrad. bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher. hat dazu vielleicht jemand auch weitere infos?


----------



## meckswell (3. Juni 2013)

Das mit den Ausrufezeichen hast richtig erkannt, weiß is fair, gelb neigt zu crashen.
Das + hinter den Wagen steht für Teiltuning, der Schraubenschlüsel bedeutet voll getunt.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (3. Juni 2013)

Gibts zu dem Spiel nicht irgendwie ein Handbuch so wie es früher mal üblich war? Über google findet man jedenfalls schonmal nix irgendwie.

GRID 2 macht richtig Laune! Bin bis jetzt erstmal ein paar Karriere-Rennen bis Europa gefahren und bis auf den Modus mit dem Überholen hatts mega Laune gemacht 
Heut Abend mal den Multiplayer testen. Hört sich ja nich schlecht an was man so liest.


----------



## OCCenturion (3. Juni 2013)

Leider stürzt mein Game meist nach 10 Minuten ab. 

Habe eine GTX680 mit dem 314 nvidia Treiber. Habe auch schon den 320 probiert aber da funzt BF3 nicht mehr. Habe auch schon alle möglichen Grafikoptionen heruntergefahren. Problem bleibt. Der Sound läuft im Hintergrund noch weiter. Sollte also auf jeden Fall mit den Grafikoptionen in Verbindung stehen. 

Hatte ich noch nie bei einem Spiel. Sehr ärgerlich. 

System Win7 64bit
CPU i7 2600k
8GB DDR3
Mainboard Asus P8P67 Deluxe

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## X2theZ (3. Juni 2013)

@meckswell
ah! ok, thx! 

das ist der nebeneffekt der get-a-key-&-download-the-game-zeiten ^^
der blick in die beschreibung zum spiel is halt nicht mehr möglich. 


@OCCenturion
spontan würd ich jetzt mal als erstes fragen: läuft deine 680 mit standard-takt?


----------



## Erok (3. Juni 2013)

Im Ordner Steam/SteamApps/common/grid2/readme/ gibts ne Art Anleitung fürs Game.

Mehr fand ich leider auch nicht dazu


----------



## unLieb (3. Juni 2013)

Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> Gibts zu dem Spiel nicht irgendwie ein Handbuch so wie es früher mal üblich war?


 
Bitte sehr!


----------



## Sight (3. Juni 2013)

Enttäuscht mich einbisschen.

- Fahrphysik ist gering unterschiedlich zwischen den Fahrzeugen
- Man "verdient" kein Geld mehr, man braucht also nicht zu sparen, für ein besseres Auto, man bekommt es kostenlos.
- Die Karren halten viel zu viel aus
- Keine genaue Anzeige was beschädigt ist
- Die jeweiligen Sponsoren geben nur "Fans" anstatt Geld, das fand ich damals richtig gut (bei Grid 1)

Grafik und Fahrzeuge ist natürlich super, jedoch fehlt mir dieses " Whoa geil". Für mich kein richtiger 2er Teil von Grid 1, eher ein abgespeckter. Schade eigentlich, habe den ersten bis zum erbrechen gezockt.

Spaß macht es trotzdem, keine Frage, jedoch fehlt mir die Dauermotivation, weil sich sehr wenig ändert.


----------



## X2theZ (3. Juni 2013)

das mit dem verdienen ist nur in der karriere so.
im online-modus muss man für neue autos und deren upgrades sehrwohl sparen.

und fahr mal ein paar runden online mit der einstellung "kollisionen AN".
du würdest dich wundern, wie schnell so ein auto schlapp macht


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (3. Juni 2013)

unLieb schrieb:


> Bitte sehr!


Das hab ich auch gefunden, aber die zwei Seiten da bringen mir auch nich viel 



X2theZ schrieb:


> du würdest dich wundern, wie schnell so ein auto schlapp macht


Ist mir im ersten "Ausdauer-Rennen" passiert wo die Konzentration nachgelassen hat. Zack ging nix mehr 
Maaaann, kann nich endlich mal Feierabend sein? Muss weiter suchten^^


----------



## unLieb (3. Juni 2013)

Handbücher sind nicht mehr solch Romane wie vor 10 Jahren!


----------



## meckswell (3. Juni 2013)

*OCCenturion:*

Das hatte ich mit der 670 und einige 680er User auch schon. Wenn sie übertaktet is, das OC rausnehmen. Ansonsten hilft, den Takt weiter zu senken (GPU-Takt) oder die GPU-Spannung eine Stufe zu erhöhen.
Das macht man mit dem Kepler Bios Editor und nvflash (man kann auch win nvflash nehmen, geht easy und problemlos unter Win)
Hier kannst dich einlesen, wenn du flashen willst.
[Sammelthread] NVIDIA GeForce GTX 700 & 600 Serie - BIOS-Files
Da wird das Kepler Tool auch erklärt, is wirklich einfach.
Spannungserhöhung im Afterburner wird meines Wissens nicht übernommen.
Seit ich die Spannung erhöht hab kein Absturz mehr.


----------



## debalz (3. Juni 2013)

Hat zufällig auch jemand das Problem. dass der Sound im Online Modus nach etwa einer Minute im Rennen komplett ausfällt?
Auch irgendwie doof dass man einen Freund nur über Steam und nicht in-game einladen kann aber es geht - auch das Menü zum Erstellen eines Spiels ist nicht ganz optimal.
Das Hud könnte noch etwas detaillierter sein (beste Rundenzeiten, mehr Infos zu Abständen und Zeiten...) und wenn ich mich nicht irre (ich werde nochmal genau hinhören wenn weitere Autos freigeschaltet sind) waren die Motorensounds bei Shift besser und man konnte einen Wagen am Sound erkennen.

Genug gemäkelt - ich (als Arcaderacer-Fan) bin auch süchtig nach Grid2, alle Spielmodi sind gelungen und motivierend, coole Strecken, Optik top, keine nervigen Menüs wie bei Dirt und die KI macht auch einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## OCCenturion (3. Juni 2013)

meckswell schrieb:


> *OCCenturion:*
> 
> Das hatte ich mit der 670 und einige 680er User auch schon. Wenn sie übertaktet is, das OC rausnehmen. Ansonsten hilft, den Takt weiter zu senken (GPU-Takt) oder die GPU-Spannung eine Stufe zu erhöhen.
> Das macht man mit dem Kepler Bios Editor und nvflash (man kann auch win nvflash nehmen, geht easy und problemlos unter Win)
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Meine Karte ist allerdings werkseitig übertaktet: Die Asus GTX680 DirectCUII. Kann ich auch hier den GPUTakt senken?


----------



## meckswell (3. Juni 2013)

Meine is ja auch werkseitig übertaktet, gerade bei diesen Modellen kann es zu Stabilitätsproblemen kommen manchmal.
Senke im Afterburner den GPU-Takt, in 13Mhz Schritten (die GPU macht immer 13er Schritte, du kannst auch direkt 52Mhz runtergehn.
Und installier den 320.18 Treiber, auch wenn er Beta is.

debalz:

Neuesten Soundtreiber installieren und natürlich kann man inGame Freunde einladen, oder meintest du was anderes?


----------



## OCCenturion (3. Juni 2013)

Den 320 Treiber installiere ich nicht, da mein Battlefield 3 dann nicht mehr funktioniert. 

Auf wieviel sollte ich denn die Spannung erhöhen? Aktuell steht sie bei 1150mV. Auch werden Max Voltage 1 und Max Voltage 2 angezeigt. Beides erhöhen?


----------



## meckswell (3. Juni 2013)

Beide Regler verschieben gleich, eine Stufe höher auf 1.16xV. Real is die Spannung höher, also 1.15 is real 1.175 und 1.16x is dann 1.18x, is aber kein Problem, is ja ne minimale Erhöhung. Hab die Spannung auch so eingestellt.


----------



## AchtBit (3. Juni 2013)

hi mecks. Na und wie fällt dein Urteil über Grid 2 aus??

Anspruch genug um wie Shift2 oder Dirt3 ein Dauerbrenner zu werden oder eher sowas wie durch und wech damit ??

Meines erachtens ist der ganze Spielumfang für ein moderenes Racegame viel zu mager und gleicht eher der Karriere Schiene vom alten Arcade Racer Bleifuss.


edit: wennst später auch Lust hast, dann findest mich @ Dirt3


----------



## meckswell (3. Juni 2013)

Hi V8Bit,

ein Dauerbrenner wirds wohl nicht. Der Singleplayer is ziemlich gut, aber online komm ich nicht richtig in die Gänge, die Steuerung ist zu  arcadelastig, viel Kurven driften, das liegt mir nicht so, aber vllt gewöhn ich mich ja noch dran.

Grüßle


----------



## HGHarti (3. Juni 2013)

zu den Abstürzen kann ich nur bestätigen das das Game extrem auf OC der Graka reagiert.
Auch wenn die Werkseitig so ist.

Die sachen mit den Rivalen ist so das ihr bei RACENET noch einaml Extra die leute hin zu fügen müßt.
Ist etwas blöd gelöst.
Ich zb kannte mein Passwort nicht mehr und die E-Mail Adresse zu meinem Account gib es nicht mehr.
Ich konnte aber den vorhandenenAccount in Game vom Spiel trennen und einen neuen erstellen der nun mit dem Spiel verknüft ist.

Da ist die EA Lösung etwas besser gemacht worden.

Auf anfrage bei Codemaster sagte man mir das es sich noch um eine Alpha oder Beta version des RaceNET handelt.


----------



## OCCenturion (3. Juni 2013)

meckswell schrieb:


> Beide Regler verschieben gleich, eine Stufe höher auf 1.16xV. Real is die Spannung höher, also 1.15 is real 1.175 und 1.16x is dann 1.18x, is aber kein Problem, is ja ne minimale Erhöhung. Hab die Spannung auch so eingestellt.


 
Habs mit dem Asus Tweak Tool geschafft. Spannung hats nicht gebracht, aber dass runtertakten der GPU. Oh man, hab mir extra ne tolle Karte gekauft um "premium" zu zocken und muss jetzt runtertakten. Extrem traurig!


----------



## meckswell (3. Juni 2013)

Hast du Vsync an? Wenn nicht machs mal an, das schont das Kärtchen ein wenig, vorausgesetzt du hast ein 60Hz Monitor. Weil die Leistung darüber verpufft eh.


----------



## infantri (4. Juni 2013)

Also ich habs jetzt ne weile gespielt... die grafik ist echt nice der sound auch, aber was sollen die verfluchten muscel cars da? Diese rollenden 2 tonnen badewannen gehören einfach nicht in die Berge zum driften echt fail das war im ersten teil nicht so -_-


----------



## ak1504 (4. Juni 2013)

Im ersten Teil gabs auch richtige Drift Vehicel und nen dafür ordentliches Fahrverhalten was Spass machte...

Hier gibts erst Untersteuern und plötzlich kommen die Kisten Quer und so startk das nich mehr gegenlenken kannst lol...

Schön wärs wenn man die Kisten noch wie damals mitm Gaspedal zu driften bekommen würde aber Fehlanzeige... 

Selbst den SLR musste in die Kurve werfen um das Untersteuern loszuwerden und dann hälst ihn nich...


----------



## Dwaynis (4. Juni 2013)

Ich suche Leute die am Abend lust haben ein GRID 2 einige Runden zu drehen. Einfach ne PM mit Steam Name schreiben. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## unLieb (4. Juni 2013)

Hab zwar noch nicht wirklich viel erreicht in GRID2, aber hätte nichts gegen einzuwenden. 

Heißt in Steam genauso wie hier.


----------



## Own3r (4. Juni 2013)

Das Fahrverhalten des Spiels ist in der Tat nicht so toll. Technisch ist bei dem Spiel alles super, aber was nutzt das, wenn die Autos mal wie auf Schienen fahren und im nächsten Moment wie geskriptet um die Ecke driften...


----------



## OCCenturion (4. Juni 2013)

Davon abgesehen, gefällt mir die Autopräsenatation im Spiel gar nicht.  Der Showroom ist eine Katastrophe. Die Veränderungen sind am Auto erst  nach Druck auf die F2 Taste komplett zu sehen und selbst hier habe ich  keinen Einfluss auf die Kamera. Hier lobe ich mir Forza!!!


----------



## infantri (4. Juni 2013)

Genau das ist mir nun auch aufgefallen in der EU league bei dem DTM Race mit dem alten benz, erst denkt man joa garnicht schlecht aber dann die erste scharfe kurve und das ding macht was es will links rechts knall peng gedreht und wär hätte es anders gedacht die computer ki donnert voll rein anstatt drum rum zu fahren echt mega fail.... wenn einem das kurz vorm ziehl passiert na da kommt freude auf . Und ganz ehrlich wer testet jedes fahrzeug vor dem rennen? man bekommt laufend neue kisten sodas man sich erst garnicht erst gewöhnen braucht^^

Was mir im ersten teil schon gehörig auf den keks ging war das laufende geklicke bis mal ein rennen startet, ich habe das gefühl als wenn das im 2ten teil noch schlimmer ist laufend das gelaber die intros wiederholen sich laufend und wenn man mal neu starten will dauerts ewig das nervt echt ab. Es ist fast wie im kino mit mini games gefühlte 5 min bla bla und laderei für max 3 min rennen ich hoffe das wird später im spiel noch anders ^^

Trotz des gemeckers machts aber immer mehr spaß wenn man sich an die macken gewöhnt hat, die videos nerven zwar wenn man mal failt und sich aufregt weil man das gefühl hat die ki spielt unfair aber das ist ja immer ansichtssache, Die grafik der sound und der komentator sind spitze gemacht, klar sihet man das hier und da gesparrt wurde siehe wasser und rasen, aber ganz ehrlich damit kann ich gut leben wasser sieht man nur kurz im intro und wer achtet im rennen schon auf die wiese? Richtig die leute die drinn landen 

Im großen und ganzen ein gelungenes game.

MFG


----------



## Grinsemann (4. Juni 2013)

ist es nun besser oder wie erwartet schlechter? SP und / oder MP ?


----------



## Dukex2 (4. Juni 2013)

OCCenturion schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, gefällt mir die Autopräsenatation im Spiel gar nicht.  Der Showroom ist eine Katastrophe. Die Veränderungen sind am Auto erst  nach Druck auf die F2 Taste komplett zu sehen und selbst hier habe ich  keinen Einfluss auf die Kamera. Hier lobe ich mir Forza!!!



Ich spiel mit Gamepad und dabei kann ich die Kamera sehr wohl beeinflussen durch die zwei Knuppel (Sticks), welche Taste es bei der Tastatur ist kann ich nicht sagen.

Zum Fahrverhalten kann ich mich nur wiederholen: Mit der Tastatur komm ich nur sehr schwer zurecht, doch mit dem Gamepad läuft es hervorragend!


----------



## Zergoras (5. Juni 2013)

Was mich manchma extrem aufregt ist dieser scheiss Kommentator in den Rennen. Der gibt immer so ne sinnlose ******** von sich, da krieg ich manchmal echt Mordfantasien...


----------



## X2theZ (5. Juni 2013)

zum umsehen im showroom werden die "umseh-tasten" verwendet. (damit kann man auch im rennen sein auto von der seite und von vorne betrachten) am gamepad ist das der rechte analogstick und auf der tastatur wahrscheinlich die pfeiltasten (wenn mit wasd gefahren wird... oder vielleicht umgekehrt).

ich komme mit der steuerung auch schon sehr gut klar und kann mich über die bisherige bilanz nicht beschweren ^^
aber nach mittlerweile 25 gespielten stunden fällt mir doch der ein oder andere negativpunkt auf.
einerseits vermisse ich beispielsweise die möglichkeit, eigenschaft der fahrzeuge direkt miteinander zu vergleichen.
wenn man den ersten wagen aus T2 mit dem letzten wagen aus T2 vergleichen will, fällt das schon schwer.
erst recht, wenn man autos unterschiedlicher T-Gruppen vergleichen will...
dann hab ich gestern mal zur abwechslung ein spiel gehostet und bei der streckenauswahl fehlt auf jeden fall ein
übersichtsplan über den streckenverlauf. ich kann mir doch unmöglich anhand der streckennamen die streckenverläufe
merken  ich mein, wahrscheinlich irgendwann mal... nach 1000 spielstunden, aber das nervt auch echt.
also man erkennt zumindest anhand der streckeneigenschaften, ob es ein rundkurs oder so ein A-nach-B-rennen ist.
aber das wars dann auch schon.

am anfang fand ich den leinwandeffekt, auf dem die online-lobbies abgebildet werden, ja noch stylisch. mittlerweile
nervt das auch etwas, zumal man nicht mal alle infos auf dem bildschirm hat (T-Gruppe is rechts ausserm bildschirm)
und man extra nach rechts gucken muss. 
die hätten dieses unnötige gimmick ruhig weglassen können und dafür solche sachen, wie die zwei vorgenannten, einbauen. 

im großen und ganzen kann man aber dennoch sagen, dass der spielspaß überwiegt und das spiel den kauf echt wert war.
das menü ist zwar stylisch aber unpraktisch und doch sehr abgespeckt.

ah. da fällt mir leider noch ein minuspunkt ein. den ingame-voicechat sollte man jederzeit ausschalten können. also auch noch
im rennen. denn wenn man in eine lobby joined und das game im selben moment startet, hat man keine chance mehr diesen zu
deaktivieren. und wenn man dann pech hat, hat man so einen vogel dabei, der entweder den gamesound über die boxen volle 
kanne aufgedreht hat, oder sonst einen honk der meint, ******* zu labern oder dumme geräusche zu machen. und das kann
man sich dann entweder das ganze event lang geben, oder aussteigen :/

also patch-bedarf gibts definitiv


----------



## Iro540 (5. Juni 2013)

Ich spiele mit lenkrad und ich muss, heilige ******** ist das ein komische handling der fahrzeuge. Vor allem in diesem sau bloeden ueberholdingsbums da und im driften.... Das geht ja gar nicht... Entweder untersteuert das auto, oder es uebersteuert so stark dass es mich mich dreht. Frust pur. Oh man... Echt nen bullshit handling...


----------



## debalz (5. Juni 2013)

Ja das Überholen -Promo-Event! Bis jetzt das schwerste von allen, schaffe ich nur auf leicht - selbst wenn ich ohne Kontakt durchkomme ist auf schwer der Punkteabstand zum Gewinner extrem groß (12.000 zu 25.000).
Mich würden ja noch bessere Vergleichsmenüs - und statistiken freuen. Wer auf welcher Strecke mit welchem Auto wie gefahren ist; auch direkte Vergleichsmöglichkeiten der zur Verfügung stehenden Wagen wären toll.


----------



## HGHarti (5. Juni 2013)

Dann bin ja beruhigt das nixht nur ich auf leicht stellen musste


----------



## Iro540 (5. Juni 2013)

Heiliger strohsack. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: grottenschlechte physik. Den mclaren mp12 auf der strecke zu halten gleicht ja mehr einem badenwannenrennen denn einem rennwagen. Oder wenn mein m3 so eine physik haette, wuerd ich ja gegen jeden baum fahren so schwammig faehrt sich der. Das ist eher so eine grobe richtingsanweisung denn gezieltes einlenken mit exaktem bremspunkt finden. Apropos bremspunkt: ist auch egal wann man bremst. Das ding kann ja eh auch in den kurven bremen ohne dass man rausfliegt weil die raeder den halt verlieren... Oh man… 

Ahna nochwas: bei dem mp12 steht ausgewogen... Das ih nicht lache. Das ding ist ja sowas von ne heckschleuder. Mag da gar nicht den slr fahren...

Hab mir am anfang gedacht, "hey, ich fahre nebenbei immer gtr evo und race on und son zeugs, da wird grid ja nen leichtes sein"' und habs auf ganz schwer gestellt. Naja, die erste kurve und alle, aber wirklich alle ki haben mich ueberholt weil ich wohl zu frueh gebremst habe. Neungestartet und spaeter gebremst: naja, rausgeflogen oder im uebelsten speed-killer-drift um die kurve "gefahren". Der kommentator meint so: "das auto neigt zum drifte, nutze es zu deinem vorteil...". Hab noch nie gehoert, dass man im strassenrennen driften sollte weils schneller gehen soll????!!!! Rally mal aussen vor.
Deswegen driften die formel 1 wagen auch immer so viel... Aha. .


----------



## HGHarti (5. Juni 2013)

Evo und Race geht ja auch in den Sim bereich.
Grid2 macht schon spaas wenn man kein realismus erwartet.
Klar wäre es beaser qenn es etwas mehr in den Sim bereich gehen würde, so wie Forza


----------



## Iro540 (5. Juni 2013)

Jap. Ich erwarte ja keine sim von grid, aber ein etwas realistischeres fahrverhalten. Den mp12 kann man nicht auf der strecke behalten. Hab das ganze mal mitm slr probiert und der faehrt sich besser. Ist ja auch nen dlc . Hat codemasters bestimmt so gemacht das die dlc fahrzeuge besser fahren . Naja, seis drum. Drift geht bei mir immer noch nicht und der ueberholungsschmarn auch nicht. Beide disziplinen finde ich doof.

Drift geht mit pad und verfolgungskamera besser als mit wheel hab ich festgestellt. Aber drift ist und bleibt nicht meine paradedisziplin...


----------



## infantri (5. Juni 2013)

Hi, Diese überhol rennen fand ich am anfang auch schwer bis ich gerafft hab das es um geschwindigkeit garnicht geht. Man überholt die ersten paar bis man ca 500 p gesammelt hat und sammelt dann fleissig vorsichtig weiter. Wenn man nicht rechtzeitig an kommt verliehrt man ja nur 100p so kam ich am ende weit über 20k p, mitlerweile fahre ich die sogar gannz gerne.
PS: Spiele auf mittlen und finde die ki bremst viel zu früh vor der kurve sodas man oft anderen hinten rein fährt,ein überholen ist dann sehr schwer zumal man ja eh immer als letzter startet und kaum zeit hat mal ein rennen zu genießen da man ja nur 3 runden fährt... ich fühle mich dann immer so unter druck gesetzt das ich meist auf ein sauberes fahren verzichten muss. Wenn ich dann einmal an der spitze bin fährt es sich ja ganz ok, aber das überholen geht garnicht, die ki versucht alles um die karre zu brei zu fahren^^

Was mich allerdings gestern echt frustete waren die berg rennen in asien bzw das erste wsr rennen da muste man sowas von schnell fahren das es meiner meinung mehr glück ist ob man durch kommt oder nicht, kein normaler mensch kann so derbe um die kurven zirkeln zumal die autos ja mal kleben und in der nächsten kuve wieder machen was sie wollen..... ein hoch auf die zurück taste 

Trotzdem ist der sucht faktor extrem vielleicht weils gerade so krank ist, und wenn dann nicht diese geniale grafik sowie das optische tuning wäre einfach ein traum, auch wenn der möchte gern helfer manchmal echt zum falschen zeitpunkt seine blöde klappe auf macht.... einmal kurz fluchen und weiter gehts 

MFG, und last die tastatur bzw kontroler heile


----------



## Scalon (5. Juni 2013)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Jap. Ich erwarte ja keine sim von grid, aber ein etwas realistischeres fahrverhalten. Den mp12 kann man nicht auf der strecke behalten. Hab das ganze mal mitm slr probiert und der faehrt sich besser. Ist ja auch nen dlc . Hat codemasters bestimmt so gemacht das die dlc fahrzeuge besser fahren . Naja, seis drum. Drift geht bei mir immer noch nicht und der ueberholungsschmarn auch nicht. Beide disziplinen finde ich doof.
> 
> Drift geht mit pad und verfolgungskamera besser als mit wheel hab ich festgestellt. Aber drift ist und bleibt nicht meine paradedisziplin...



Du vergisst, dass der MP4-12 (die GT3 Version) auch ein DLC ist: GRID 2 - McLaren Racing Pack on Steam xD


----------



## Iro540 (5. Juni 2013)

Ah verdammt .

Ja, die grafik ist schon ganz fein. Aber das optik tuning hab ih noch nicht rausgefunden. Kann nur die farbe, ein paar muster und die felgen aendern. Mehr nicht... Naja, genuegt ja auch.

Das mit dem suchtfaktor hat sich bei mir noch nicht sooo ganz eingestellt, eher der frustfaktor. Zumindest bei den online rennen. Beim singleplayer hab ich nach der ersten saison aufgehoert. Was mir hier voll fehlt, ist das le mans am ende der saison. Das fand ich in grid 1 hammer genial. 24 minuten fahren, suuuuupper.

Mit dem ueberholen geb ich dir recht. Die ki bremst auch auf sehr schwer viel zu frueh und man muss sein auto schon echt krass um die ecken werfen, um ueberhaupt ne chance zu haben, erster oder zweiter zu werden. Also sauberes fahren schaut anders aus. Ein hauch auf den zum glueck nicht vorhandenen reifenabrieb. Aber bei drei runden eh irrelevant. Das stimmt auch. Drei runden sind schon verdammt knapp um von 12 auf 1 vorzufahren, oder besser vorzuboxen und vorzuschlidern...

Naja, muss mir echt mal ne xbox zulegen und dann (ists forza oder grand turismo) spielen.

Ich versuchs. Einen hab ich schon geschrottet (nicht grid 2 wegen...)


----------



## infantri (5. Juni 2013)

Owe Das Überhol rennen mit dem aston hat mich fast in die tastatur beißen lassen da fährt mein mitstreiter mir in die karre und versaut mir den lauf ^^

Aber hier mal ein bild vom nächsten wenns mal gut geht 

So jetzt mach ich aber mal ne Pause bin schon ganz rappelig


----------



## meckswell (5. Juni 2013)

46K


----------



## Iro540 (5. Juni 2013)

Wow.... Ich schaff wenns hochkommt grad mal 20k...


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Juni 2013)

Ja das Überhol-Promo mit dem Jaguar habe ich frustriert übersprungen. 

Das Grid drift-lastig ist ist mir sofort aufgefallen. Du kannst die Kurve noch so "optimal" fahren, doch im drift fährst du sie einfach schneller. 

Momentan fahre ich nur online und spare mir die letzte Session fürs Wochenende auf. 
Kann es sein das der Alpha romeo giulietta der einzig vernünftige Wagen im T1 ist? Mit dem VW Golf habe ich im Singelmodus schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und online freute ich mich auf den BMW M3 (lvl8), doch übersteuern ist da noch harmlos ausgedrückt. Aus der Kurve gas geben ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, hatte den im Singelplayer besser in Erinnerung. 
Gibts eine Alternative?


----------



## meckswell (5. Juni 2013)

Ja, der Guilietta is ziemlich gut in S1 leicht getuned. Für S2 hab ich den Golf voll getuned. Für S3 den Audi TT Roadster teilgetuned. Für S4 den Mercedes McLarren 722 als Leihwagen.
Aber der Golf is etwas zu schwach , ich werd den Nismo GT34 oder wie der heißt kaufen, muss nochmal nachschauen.

Der Golf hat ein super Handling, also schlecht ist er keinesfalls. Ich brauch Grip, diese Heckschleudern kann ich kaum fahren.


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Juni 2013)

meckswell schrieb:


> Ja, der Guilietta is ziemlich gut in S1 leicht getuned. Für S2 hab ich den Golf voll getuned. Für S3 den Audi TT Roadster teilgetuned. Für S4 den Mercedes McLarren 722 als Leihwagen.
> Aber der Golf is etwas zu schwach , ich werd den Nismo GT34 oder wie der heißt kaufen, muss nochmal nachschauen.


Danke, werde ich mir merken.


----------



## X2theZ (6. Juni 2013)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Aber das optik tuning hab ih noch nicht rausgefunden. Kann nur die farbe, ein paar muster und die felgen aendern. Mehr nicht... Naja, genuegt ja auch.



es gibt schon ein optisches tuning, aber da kann man die entsprechenden teile, die verbaut werden, nicht selbst bestimmen.
das optische tuning (andere schweller, front- und heckspoiler) wird automatisch aufs auto geschraubt, sobald du mit dem
leistungstuning eines autos über die T-grenze kommst. d.h. zb die giulietta ist in T1. tunt man die von der leistung her so
stark, dass sie in T2 aufsteigt, bekommt man für sie automatisch das neue bodykit.


----------



## infantri (7. Juni 2013)

Also irgendwie machen die rennen in der letzten saison keinen fun mehr die karren fahren sich ja so schon schwer, aber wie die kisten sich jetzt verhalten geht garnicht, erstmal bekommt man aston martin karren ohne ende obwohl das auch rollende badewannen sind und das rennen mit dem mclaren in den bergen ist auch ein witz die karre dreht sich nur ein driften ist unmöglich und wenn mein gegner MIR in die karre fährt bin ich angeblich schuld und darf das rennen neu starten was soll der witz?^^

Langsarm regt mich das game echt auf, teilweise werden die rennen sowas von schnell das man es nicht schaft unfallfrei bzw nur noch als ne rollende blech dose durch die banden zu ballern das geht echt garnicht. Und so sprüche wie bau mal weniger unfälle vom kommentator bringt mich da echt zum fluchen  Und der spruch lass dir zeit das rennen ist lang ne is klar 3 runden 11 fahrzeuge vor einen die fahren als müsten die noch selber trampeln wärend die ersten 2 komischerweise brettern als gäbe es kein morgen macht es das aufholen kaum machbar es sei denn man fährt wie der letzte hänker so macht rennen fahren echt kein spaß.

So das muste jetzt mal sein


----------



## X2theZ (7. Juni 2013)

das klingt ja eindeutig nach einem KI-fail.
gut, dass ich nur ein rennen im karriere-modus gefahren bin, und seit dem im onlinemodus meine runden zieh 
und deinen schilderungen zufolge, wird sich da wahrscheinlich auch nichts mehr dran ändern


----------



## debalz (7. Juni 2013)

Naja die online Konkurrenz verhält sich leider oft noch blöder wie die KI, am liebsten fahr ich deshalb nur mit "geladenen" Gästen

edit: hatte gestern abend wieder den "Soundbug" - der ingame-Sound verschwindet, diesmal auch im SP, wenn ich das Spiel beende und im Windows Lautstärkemixer den Regler hochziehe, geht er automatisch wieder runter - das ist neu vorher war mit beenden des Spiels der Sound wiederhergestellt. Hat das zufällig noch jemand hier festgestellt??


----------



## X2theZ (7. Juni 2013)

widersprechen will ich dir da jetzt nicht unbedingt 

aber ich hab durchaus schon wirklich tolle und spannende rennen mit random-gegnern online erlebt. 
und zwar bei solchen events, bei denen die kollisionsbewertung eingeschaltet ist. natürlich gibt es immer
wieder "kollegen", denen diese bewertung schnurtzegal ist. aber immer wieder gibts da sehr saubere
rennen mit echt schönen überholmanövern. 

also auch wenn wir nicht genau wissen, wie die kollisionsbewertung arbeitet/berechnet, halte ich diese
trotzdem für ein sehr hilfreiches feature, das faire rennen wirklich forciert.


----------



## debalz (7. Juni 2013)

Jo, stimmt schon - ist halt MP, mal hat man Idioten an seiner Seite, mal machts Riesenspaß. Mir sind teilweise die Rennen allerdings zu kurz, zu wenige Runden um noch mal nacheinem Bremsfehler aufholen zu können.


----------



## infantri (7. Juni 2013)

Bis zur 3tten saison wars im single player auch gut, recht schwer aber so machbar das man mit sich selbst zufrieden war, nur jetzt in der letzten fahren die karren einfach weit übers fahrzeug limmit, sodas die kurven einfach nicht mehr sauber zu nehmen sind wenn man vorne bleiben bzw verhindern will das die brain afk ki einen so in die kiste ballert das man den reset button drücken darf ^^

Ich frage mich echt was die sich dabei gedacht haben, das ne kiste bei 260 in den bergen in einer kurve ausbrechen kann ist klar, nur egal mit welcher geschwindigkeit man fährt man hat das gefühl da hat wer an den rad muttern gedreht... kurven schneiden geht nicht driften geht nicht gschweige abfangen geht noch weniger.Ich hab selbst ja das gefühl das ich viel zu schnell für diese fahruzeuge fahre irgendwo hat ja jedes auto ein limit, aber wenn ich dann sehe das ein mclaren f1 gt von nem bugatti standart in den kurven abgezogen wird und fährt wie auf schienen da pack ich mir echt an den kopf.

Genau so der königsegg die kiste ist sowas von übertrieben stark das es da quasie nur durch die mauer geht aber nicht um due kurve da das bremsverhalten keinesfalls eines rennwagen gleicht 2km vorm ziehl bremsen und dann trotzdem mit 100 in die wand kann irgendwie nicht sein ^^

Grid2 hätte auch destruction derbe heißen können, das kommt am ende aufs gleiche hinaus es seih denn man spielt auf leicht vielleicht. Naja ich muss jetzt nach jedem rennen erstmal ne pause machen und luft holen sonst beiße ich noch in die tisch kannte 
Ich meine klar wird ein spiel bzw sollte ein spiel gegen ende schwer werden, aber wenn man die Autos überhaupt nicht mehr beherscht als hätte man das game gerade erst installiert und man sich erstmal einfahren muss kratz ich mir echt an den kopf und frag mich was geht denn hier auf einmal ab 

Naja das nächste berg rennen wartet auf mich ich freu mich ja so garnicht drauf 

MFG


----------



## meckswell (7. Juni 2013)

Stell halt auf Leicht, fahr die Karriere zu Ende und komm endlich Online.


----------



## Zergoras (7. Juni 2013)

Also ich muss sagen, die Bergrennen und einige andere Rennen sind ziemlich bescheuert. Normale Rennen auf Rennstrecken oder Strecken, wo genug Platz ist komme ich ganz gut mit dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad zurecht. Wenns dann zu den Bergrennen geht oder aber das Überholen, da muss ich auf normal zurückstellen, damit ich zurecht komme. Bei einigen Strecken sogar auf Leicht, weil es einfach unmöglich ist auf den ersten Platz zu fahren. Bis auf einige wenige Ausnahmen sind die Wagen auch alle *******. Die driften ja schon bei jeder Kleinigkeit. Und von der Ki braucht man ja gar nicht reden, die fahren einen die ganze Zeit in die Karre und fahren wie auf Schienen weiter. Sehr deprimierend, wenn das in nem Ausdauerrennen oder so kurz vorm Ende passiert. Ich merke nicht, dass sich die Ki an mich anpasst. Die fährt genauso bescheuert, wie von Anfang an.


----------



## Dukex2 (7. Juni 2013)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Und von der Ki braucht man ja gar nicht reden, die fahren einen die ganze Zeit in die Karre und fahren wie auf Schienen weiter. Sehr deprimierend, wenn das in nem Ausdauerrennen oder so kurz vorm Ende passiert. Ich merke nicht, dass sich die Ki an mich anpasst. Die fährt genauso bescheuert, wie von Anfang an.


Davon war ich auch entäuscht, das die Ki nicht wie versprochen sich an seinen Fahrstil anpasst.


----------



## meckswell (7. Juni 2013)

Bei der Duellserie mit Ariel Atom & Co hatte ich auch voll zu kämpfen, in den Kurven kommt man zwar schön vorbei, aber beim Beschleunigen und Highspeed is er grad so vorbei geflogen. Da musst ich mir ne Taktik überlegen. Bin dann am Start einfach hinten dran geblieben, fast das ganze Rennen, und dann so ein Kilometer vorm Ziel ungefähr, überholt und dann versucht vorne zu bleiben. Das hat funktioniert.

Aber das is alles nix gegen das 6 Minuten Ausdauerrennen nachts durch Paris, das war die Stresshölle pur. In 6 Minuten 17km nachts mit Vollgas durch eine Stadt zu heizen, des is richtig krank. Seit diesen beiden Ereignissen hab ichs dann auf Leicht gelassen.
Einfach keine Lust im Singleplayer Rennen oft wiederholen zu müssen, kostet zuviel Kraft und Nerven.


----------



## Galford (7. Juni 2013)

Ich denke den Kritikpunkten von Aggrokalypse1990 und Infantri kann man sich wirklich anschließen. Ich selber spiele seit letzten Sonntag kaum noch und bin auch in der 5ten Saison, und verliere immer wieder die Lust. Ich wünschte, die Autos ab Tier 3 wurden viel weniger driften. Man kann über Shift 1 und 2 sagen was man will, aber auch bei den wirklich schnellen Autos hatte ich dort wenigsten das Gefühl mich in den Grenzbereich vortasten zu können. Das Driften in Grid 2 funktioniert für die Tier 1 und 2 Autos, ab Tier 3 fühlt sich so vieles einfach "falsch" an - und das ist für ein Rennspiel extrem problematisch.

Ach, und von all den Spielen, die irgendeine Art von Rückspulfunktionen anbieten, ist Grid 2 das Spiel, welches am meisten versucht, seine Probleme mit dieser Funktion zu vertuschen.
Mit der letzten Kurve nicht zufrieden - mach es halt nochmal. Dieses mal gibt es ja auch keine negative Konsequenzen, die Funktion zu benutzen. Mir wäre es jedenfalls nicht aufgefallen, sollte man weniger Fans bekommen.


----------



## Iro540 (8. Juni 2013)

Kann den punkten meiner vorschreiber nur recht geben. Bin zwar erst in der 2 oder 3 saison (so genau weiss ich das nicht mehr, interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich ), aber die fahrzeuge fahren hier schon wie seifenkisten und die ki ist sau-daemlich.

Wenn ich auf hoechste schwierigkeit stelle, sehe ich kein kand mehr. Und was soll das eigentlich sein, ein rennen zu starten ohne qualli? Darueber habe ich mich in grid 1 schon gewindert, da war aber der spielspass und das ganze spiel besser, so dass es mich nicht wirklich gestoert hat. Aber im 2er machts keinen spass.

Noch nenfrage zum schluss: wie kann ich eigentlich an online rennen teilnehmen? Finde in der lobby keine rennen...


----------



## Zergoras (8. Juni 2013)

In der Lobby bist du auch nur alleine, du musst dann noch auf Playlist oder benuzerdefinierte Spiele gucken. Dann kannst du spielen.


----------



## infantri (8. Juni 2013)

Ich bin jetzt in der 5ten saison im 3tten event 4x 3 runden mit dem dicken audi und was soll ich sagen? mal wieder totaler scheiss.

Man startet als 12ter war ja klar denn qually gibts ja nicht, dann heißt es in 3 runden irgendwie an den brain afk bzw aggro gstörten fahrern vorbei die jede gelegenheit nutzen um einen zu rammen schubsen oder gar zum überschlag bringen zu wollen. Wie heist das spiel GRID? Destruction Derbe ? KP auf jeden fall hat die 5te saison so rein garnichts mehr mit fahrspass, können oder sonst noch was zu tun.... Glück ist angesagt erste kurve mit der brechstange nehmen 5 autos rammen und hoffen das man durch kommt sonst sieht man kein land mehr da das mittelfeld das gas nicht wirklich durch drückt und meint huch eine kurve lieber mal mit 50 durch sonst gibts nochn kratzer, aber wehe da will mich eine rüberholen dann werde ich zum tier und ramm ihn weg hihi 

Wenn man wenigstens sagen wir mal 5 runden hätte ginge es gerade noch so, aber in 3 runden brain afk gestörte rambos zu überholen um die einzigen 2 an der spitze die warum auch immer gute 5 sec schneller als das mittelfed fahren ein zu holen, geht nur mit gewalt glück und viel nerven, ansonsten gehts einfach nicht. Im normalfall würde man versuchen von hinten aufzuräumen, nach und nach zu überholen (sauber) und die strecke sauber und schnell fahren so wie sich das gehöhrt und spaß macht, aber das hier ist ganz ehrlich ein haufen scheiss was die sich da zusammen programiert haben.Bis zur season 4 gings ja noch man konnte damit leben aber nu ist echt verzweiflung angesagt, aus dieses erst grafisch packende game ist nun ein für mich fail game geworden leider leider.

Zum anschauen ganz nett, aber zum fahren taugt das game leider überhaupt nichts, ich hab echt schon viele renn games gespielt, aber keins hat mich so in verzweiflung gebracht da bringt auch die geilste grafik nichts sry 
Ich hoffe da kommt mal ein patch das die KI ändert, die jenigen die das programiert haben mussten echt schlechte laune gehabt haben 

MFG


----------



## meckswell (9. Juni 2013)

Wenn einem ein Spiel nicht gefällt, deinstalliert man es und schreibt nicht laufend Romane. Außerdem vermiss ich den "Gefällt mir nicht" Button.

Ich hab die Karriere durch, Online bin ich LV 30, und jetzt .... jetzt kauf ich alle Wagen.


----------



## sQeep (10. Juni 2013)

So, nachdem mein erstes Amazon-Paket wohl von der Post verschluckt wurde, hab ich endlich meine Nachlieferung erhalten... ich hätte es wohl besser storniert.

Dachte ja anfangs ich reagier etwas überempfindlich auf die Fahrphysik, da ich in den letzten Wochen eher in Dirt3 unterwegs war, aber wenn ich das hier so lese....
Gut, an das Fahrverhalten kann ich mich mit der Zeit vielleicht noch halbwegs gewöhnen, aber was ich wirklich furchtbar finde ist die KI.... Geht das nur mir so oder werdet ihr auch grundsätzlich abgeschossen, wenn ihr euch vor einer Kurve daneben bremst?


----------



## unLieb (10. Juni 2013)

Ich spiel es schon gar nicht mehr, weil ich mittlerweile bis auf die Grafik dem Spiel nichts abgewinnen kann. Fand den Vorgänger echt Top, und habe es mir daher blauäugig ohne Probe zu spielen gekauft, was sich wohl als Fehler herausgestellt hat. 

Es waren zwar "nur" 26 €, aber ich hätte wohl auch hier lieber wieder warten sollen, bis es bei Steam oder woanders für ~ 10 € verscherbelt wird.


----------



## the-machine (10. Juni 2013)

Hach, ich bin ja so bei euch!  Ja, es ist irgendwie anders, als GRID damals. Die Karriere ist so... wie soll ich sagen... unlustig und langatmig. Ich vermisse dieses Gefühl von: "Ok, die Saison noch, aber dann ist Schluß für heut.", "Ok, die eine noch, aber dann... " ... 

Und Online geht's auch eher zu, wie auf dem Schlachtfeld. Bremspunkte scheints bei vielen nich zu geben, zum Verzögern sind die Mauern am Streckenrand gebaut. Wenn du bremst, um die Kurve optimal mit Traktion zu erwischen, haste die Meute im Kofferraum hängen und wirst ins Aus geschossen. Gibts bei den Nutzerdefinierten Spielen auch wieder ne Option, die Kollisionsabfrage zw. den Wagen abzuschalten? Habe mangels Motivation noch nicht nachgeschaut. Vielleicht seid ihr ja schon dahinter gekommen...


----------



## infantri (11. Juni 2013)

So Grid2 ist endlich durchgezockt meine armen nerven und was soll ich sagen ein beinchen meiner tastatur is nu angebrochen 

Warum auch immer war das finale rennen ein witz, aber es hat wenigstens mal wiederspaß gemacht. 

MFGnu gehe ich online mal schauen


----------



## X2theZ (11. Juni 2013)

the-machine schrieb:


> Gibts bei den Nutzerdefinierten Spielen auch wieder ne Option, die Kollisionsabfrage zw. den Wagen abzuschalten? Habe mangels Motivation noch nicht nachgeschaut. Vielleicht seid ihr ja schon dahinter gekommen...


 
jop. die gibts. man kann in der suche nach benutzerdefinierten spielen einstellen, dass nur lobbies angezeigt werden, 
in denen die option "kollisionen" auf "aus" gestellt ist.

mich persönlich reizt das aber eher wenig 
das ist dann nämlich ein ziemlich langweiliges, einfaches zeitfahren. da sind dann alle fahrzeuge "ghosts".

das implementierte kollisionsrating halt ich aber für eine durchaus gute idee.
das kann der lobbyleader ja auch selbst bestimmen, ob es aktiviert ist oder nicht.
und wenn das "an" ist, merkt man schon, dass sich mehrheitlich die fahrer versuchen
zu benehmen auf der strecke. dass dieses rating keine garantie für das fernhalten von vollpfosten ist,
ist natürlich auch klar. auch hier trifft man immer wieder mal auf leute, bei denen man
den eindruck hat, sie hätten sich das spiel nur zum rammen gekauft. aber man trifft sie
doch seltener!


----------



## the-machine (11. Juni 2013)

X2theZ schrieb:


> jop. die gibts. man kann in der suche nach benutzerdefinierten spielen einstellen, dass nur lobbies angezeigt werden,
> in denen die option "kollisionen" auf "aus" gestellt ist.


 
Danke! Es ist halt eine Möglichkeit, dem größten Frust des Moments zu entkommen.



> mich persönlich reizt das aber eher wenig
> das ist dann nämlich ein ziemlich langweiliges, einfaches zeitfahren. da sind dann alle fahrzeuge "ghosts".


 
Genau das ist mein Ansinnen! Das Gerempel reizt mich mitunter so stark, dass etwas weiniger Reiz zum Optimium aufsteigt. (Achtung: Wortspiel)



> das implementierte kollisionsrating halt ich aber für eine durchaus gute idee.



Sind das diese farbigen Ausrufezeichen (weiß, grün, gelb, rot)? Ich hatte bisher genau eine Sitzung, in der die Leute meinen Ansprüchen an faires und schnelles Fahren gerecht wurden. In anderen sah es manchmal aus, als sei es der größte Spaß, ein rotes Abzeichen zu bekommen. Und: Es reicht beim Start ja schon ein Troll aus, um das ganze Feld in ein Knäuel zu verwandeln. Ich denke da an die engen gassen von Paris etc. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich immer nur Pech hatte und zur falschen Zeit on war (Habe ja meist nur am Abend 1-2 Stunden). Ich werds wohl doch nochmal probieren.

Meine Hoffnung ist ja noch, dass wenn die ganzen Neugierigen weg sind und das nächste NFS zocken, ein kleiner Kern aus Fans zurückbleibt, der den Rennen die entsprechende Würze gibt.


----------



## X2theZ (11. Juni 2013)

the-machine schrieb:


> Genau das ist mein Ansinnen! Das Gerempel reizt mich mitunter so stark, dass etwas weiniger Reiz zum Optimium aufsteigt. (Achtung: Wortspiel)


 
...reizendes wortspiel 

der einzige weg, ein 100%ig reizfreies spiel zu spielen ist, mit freunden zu racen. wir sind jetzt mittlerweile zu siebent (anzahl stetig steigend ^^) und da entwickelt das spiel echte langzeitmotivation. da wird über TS sofort mit der nötigen eindringlichkeit auf das rempelverbot hingewiesen und so entwickeln sich in jedem rennen unglaublich spannende duelle 



> Sind das diese farbigen Ausrufezeichen (weiß, grün, gelb, rot)?


 
jap. mittlerweile weiß ich auch, dass die abstufung genauso stimmt (weiß, grün, gelb, orange, rot)
von weiß (sonntagsfahrer ^^) bis rot (KICK HIM!!!)


----------



## meckswell (11. Juni 2013)

Ich versuche, wie in Dirt3 auch, immer weiß zu bleiben. Da gibts mehr Kollisionsraten Bonus. Obwohl die 1000 oder 2000 Kohle den Bock auch nicht fett machen. Der andere Betrag, den man für die Platzierung bekommt, ist wichtiger, weil der meistens viel höher is. Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an, wieviel Leute man besiegt. Mein höchster Gewinn war mal 39.000.


----------



## Dukex2 (11. Juni 2013)

Hab bei Nvidia einen Key für Assetto Corsa Technology Preview erhalten, der noch 4mal aktivierbar ist.



> vielen Dank für deine E-Mail. Du gehörst zu den 25, die heute einen Key zu Assetto Corsa Technology Preview erhalten.
> AC Technology Preview | Assetto Corsa
> 
> NVNK_3520-4002-1989-8912
> ...



Wer ihn benützt hat darf gern -Gefällt mir- klicken


----------



## the-machine (11. Juni 2013)

Dukex2 schrieb:


> Hab bei Nvidia einen Key für Assetto Corsa Technology Preview erhalten, der noch 4mal aktivierbar ist.
> 
> Wer ihn benützt hat darf gern -Gefällt mir- klicken



Oh, danke! Nach über 1100 Std. TDU2 wirds Zeit für frisches Futter. Assetto Corsa ist ein Kandidat. Bin gespannt auf die Preview. Danke nochmal fürs Teilen!


----------



## Dewid (12. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch relativ enttäuscht von dem Spiel. Fühlt sich alles ein wenig ''billig'' an. Vor allem die KI. Wie schon von den anderen erwähnt, das Mittelfeld hält einen nur auf und die ersten beiden sind immer wesentlich schneller. Fahrphysik ist sehr eigenartig, ohne Driften kommt man mit den Autos nicht durch die Kurven, sehr seltsam. Entgegen der anderen Meinungen finde ich den Überholen-Modus sehr spaßig, man muss halt nicht immer Vollgas geben sondern auch mal abbremsen!

Insgesamt ist das Spiel in meinen Augen aber wesentlich schlechter als zB. Shift 1...und das ist von 2009. Die grafischen Unterschiede sind auch nur marginal, wie ich finde...


----------



## alm0st (12. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung das alle so sehr auf der Fahrphysik rumhacken  Realismus ist sicher was anderes aber man braucht schlicht und einfach Gefühl für die Kisten. Und ich finde man merkt deutlich bei etwa gleich starken Fahrzeugen, wie sich z.B. das Gewicht auswirkt. Auf engen Stadtstrecken wie Barcelona oder Paris hat man im Vergleich mit dem SLR deutlich das nachsehen, da er sich einfach träger durch die Kurven schleppt, während der MP4-12C leicht und flink davon fährt. Dafür macht der SLR auf den Rennstrecken und allgemein oben raus richtig Dampf.

Und ein Benz 190 oder BMW E30 M3 der nicht wie ein alter Gaul mit dem Heck ausschlägt, wenn man ihn ans Limit treibt? B*tch please 

Man merkt eben gerade in den alternativen Rennen (Überholen, Zeitfahren, Checkpoints) wer was drauf hat. Man muss sich eben auf das Handling der Fahrzeuge einlassen können und zu seinem Vorteil machen. In den normalen Rennen sind leider wieder sehr viele Bruchpiloten unterwegs, die mit 200 von hinten einfach in der Kurve draufhalten und einen wie bei Destruction Derby wegcrashen... 

Driften haben sie in Grid 2 aber komplett versaut. So richtig lange Drifts von einer in die nächste Kurve sind praktisch nicht mehr möglich, weil das Auto im Drift einfach sofort mega an Schwung verliert und man einen Drift auch nie wirklich effektiv lange halten und effektiv steuern kann


----------



## debalz (13. Juni 2013)

Ich finde mit driften bekommt man schnellere Zeiten hin als mit "ordentlichem" bremsen und Gas geben. Alle Kurven ab 90° drifte ich und bin am Ende schneller als ohne, auch wenn das in der Realität wohl nicht so ist, ich sehe bei der DTM o.ä. niemanden driften.. Habe auf jeden fall Spaß mit gelungenen Haarnadelkurvendrifts! Kommt natürlich auch wieder aufs Auto an, Allrad ist da eher nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## X2theZ (13. Juni 2013)

100% sign

bmw m3 FTW


----------



## the-machine (13. Juni 2013)

debalz schrieb:


> Ich finde mit driften bekommt man schnellere Zeiten hin als mit "ordentlichem" bremsen und Gas geben. Alle Kurven ab 90° drifte ich und bin am Ende schneller als ohne, *auch wenn das in der Realität wohl nicht so ist*, ich sehe bei der DTM o.ä. niemanden driften.. Habe auf jeden fall Spaß mit gelungenen Haarnadelkurvendrifts! Kommt natürlich auch wieder aufs Auto an, Allrad ist da eher nicht zu empfehlen



Je extremer dein Fahrwerk aufgebaut ist, desto schmaler wird der Grenzbereich. Du wirst ein Fahrzeug, das auf maximalen Anpressdruck und topfebene Straßen hin konstruiert wurde auch nur selten schnell stabil instabil fahren sehen. Einfach weil der Grat des stabil instabilen Zustandes sehr schmal und schwer zu finden ist. 

Bei Ralley Fahrzeugen sieht das wieder anders aus. Das Fahrwerk deckt einen breiten Bereich an Fahrbahngegebenheiten ab. Diese ganzen Kompromisse lassen den Grenzbereich so breit werden, dass du wunderbar damit spielen kannst, ohne sofort den Abflug zu riskieren. Dadurch sind sie eben auch schnell, sogar schneller, als ein aufs schnell fahren ausgelegtes Fahrzeug unter gleichen Bedingungen.

So pauschal kann man die Aussage nicht stehen lassen. Ich finde es eben hin und wieder blöd, dass mir dieses Quertreiben so offensichtlich aufgezwungen wird. Mit dem Gas kriegst du das Heck beim Rollen nicht Quer, aber die wesentlich mehr durch Kräfte belasteten Fronträder gehen stabil bei angelegten Belägen (Frontbremse) durchs Eck, während die mitlaufenden Heckräder ohne anliegender Last nach außen rutschen? Spaß ja, wenn man sich drauf einläßt. Aber wenn ich z.B. an einer Rundenzeit feilen möchte, absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, wo es noch besser gehen kann. Hauptsache konstant am Lenker rumrammeln macht mir auf Dauer keinen Spaß. Der Effekt nutzt sich einfach zu schnell ab. Zumal es nur noch ein Automatismus ist, denn der Haarnadelkurvendrift gelingt so immer...


----------



## infantri (15. Juni 2013)

Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir pcgh nerds mal zusammen online fahren? Man kann ja super private events starten. Leider hat man in der suche zu 99% ja immer einen fahrer dabei der den unterschied zwischen destruction derbi und auto RENNEN nicht kennt dabei das frustet einen irgendwann auch mal 

Deshalb würde ich gern mal ein gemütliches faires ründchen mit ein paar fahren ohne das man angst haben muss um die erste kurve kommt eh wieder keiner rum 
Zumal gibt es ja um so mehr mit fahren mehr punkte und ep. Könnte bestimmt spaß machen mal mt pcgh grid unsicher zu machen 

MFG


----------



## the-machine (15. Juni 2013)

Wenn sichs einrichten läßt, wäre ich dabei. meckswell habe ich schon in einer Session gehabt, wenns auch sein Nick im Spiel ist. Ihr müßt mich nur aufklären, wie das mit den Kumpels suchen funktioniert.


----------



## Iro540 (18. Juni 2013)

Jetzt muss ich mich hier auch mal wieder melden.
Mann oh mann, also die physik ist ja mal echt mies umgesetzt. Kann eigentlich nur meinen vorredner oder besser vorschreibern recht geben.

Hab das alles aber schon mal weiter vorne thematisiert.

Was mich jetzt brennend interessiert ist, wie ich freunde in der lobby finden kann, bzw. ich an privaten rennen teilnehmen kann...


----------



## meckswell (19. Juni 2013)

Freunde findest du über den Steamnick und wenn du sie dann in Steam hast gehst auf ihren Nick und auf Spiel beitreten, sofern der Nick gerade online spielt, kannst du dann beitreten, oder schreibst ihm ne Nachricht, er soll dich einladen.


----------



## Celerex (19. Juni 2013)

Habe mir das Spiel am Montag für 21€ gekauft, weil es zwei Freunde im Multiplayer gespielt haben. Anfangs hat es wirklich Spaß gemacht, aber mittlerweile hat sich die Ernüchterung breitgemacht. Die Fahrphysik ist an Lächerlichkeit eigentlich kaum zu übertreffen. Das Spiel müsst eigentlich Grid 2 - Drift heißen. Wer hier normal fährt und die Kurven nimmt, wie man es aus Rennspielen eben gewohnt ist, hat keine Chance. Das ist ein einziges Gedrifte... 

Dass der Multiplayer dabei nur grauenhaft spielbar ist, dürfte klar sein. Ständig wird man entweder von anderen Spielern aus den Kurven "gedriftet" oder sie machen es gleich absichtlich und drücken dich an die Bande, womit man aufgrund der katastrophalen Fahrphysik sofort umgedreht wird. Das lustige dabei ist, dass hier unfaire Spieler immer belohnt werden. Wer andere Leute in's aus katapultiert, kann ohne Probleme weiterfahren. Das habe ich von beiden Seiten aus erleben müssen. 

Den Singleplayer kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich diesen nicht gespielt habe. Aber was ich so gehört habe, muss die KI hier auch nicht gerade der Burner sein. Aber was den MP betrifft, würde ich das Spiel niemandem empfehlen. Das Tuning ist bestenfalls Mittel zum Zweck, Heckantriebler sind mit wenigen Ausnahmen nahezu konkurrenzlos, weil fehlerhafte Fahrphysik. Insgesamt bleibt mMn nur zu sagen, dass wer es nur auf den MP abgesehen hat, sein Geld lieber wo anders investieren sollte. Selbst für 10€ hätte sich das nicht gelohnt.


----------



## Privatier (19. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mit allen DLCs insgesamt 55 Autos online in der Garage. Wo sind denn die so viel beschriebenen knapp 70 Fahrzeuge aus der Vorankündigung ?

Weiß das einer von Euch ?


----------



## infantri (20. Juni 2013)

Hm hab das game erst im single player durch gezockt und muss sagen das da entweder nur noobs unterwegs sind oder es nur online gezockt haben und somit die fahrzeuge wie ich nicht alle testen konnten bzw nicht wissen wie sie fahren, mir kommt es gelegen die noobs zu verblasen solange nicht wieder einer meint zu rammen weil er es nicht kann XD

Ansonsten macht dies verrückte fahr eigenschaft irgendwann auch spaß wenn man sich gewöhnt hat..... wie sagt man so schön: Man gewöhnt sich an alles 

MFG


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juni 2013)

Klar gewöhnt man sich an alles... Man muss sich nur öffnen und es zulassen...


----------



## meckswell (20. Juni 2013)

An die Steuerung gewöhn ich mich immer besser, aber woran ich mich nie gewöhnen werde, obwohl ich in jeder Kurve und sogar auf den Geraden, stets mit dem Schlimmsten rechne, ist diese teilweise strunzdumme menschliche KI (im weiteren Verlauf kurz MI genannt).

Gestern hatte ich ne Supersession mit nem Kumpel, Rest aufgefüllt mit KI, das war oke, die sind zwar auch net immer zartbesaitet, aber keine kranken Manöver.
Mit guten Kollegen da macht es richtig Fun, da kannst parallel durch Kurven fahren und es passiert nix. Sind so n paar Larrys dabei, weißt genau, wenn ich da jetzt vorbei fahr, dann zuckt der rüber. Die andere Sorte kracht in Kurven einfach mit Vollspeed in einen rein.

Oft is der Start endscheidend, meistens halt ich mich zurück und warte, bis nach der ersten Kurve etwas mehr Platz auf der Strecke ist.
Manchmal könnt man meinen, die MI haben sie bei Universal Soldier laufen lassen. Aber mein Ziel auf dem Wege zur Perfektion ist, irgendwann die MI vorausberechnen zu können.


----------



## the-machine (20. Juni 2013)

meckswell schrieb:


> ...



Der Beitrag gefällt mir! Mußte schmunzeln. So sehe ich das in etwa auch. Aber mich packt gerne der Ehrgeiz. Bin ja nich so hoch im Level und deswegen brim Start oft im Mittelfeld platziert. Ich denke dann: Sieh zu, dass dus bis vor der ersten Kurve nach vorne schaffst. Denn von hinten kommen die Pros und vor dir eiern die Neulinge rum. Aber meistens endet das im Desaster. Denn die Neulinge halten grundsätzlich länger drauf, während ich schon anbrems. Ende vom Lied ist dann, dass ich in der Pampa lande und das Rennen als Letzter fortsetze. Und ja, trotz aller Unzulänglichkeiten ists eben doch irgendwie spaßig... Von hinten auf den 4. vorzufahren (ist meistens so) hat eben auch seinen Reiz, verhindert aber schnelles weiterkommen im Rang.


----------



## X2theZ (21. Juni 2013)

ja, da hast du - meiner ansicht nach - ein wichtiges element genannt. den start.
umso länger ich das game spiele, umso mehr kommt es mir vor, dass jeder start bzw. die erste kure rennentscheidend ist.
mittlerweile ist es für mich schon gang und gebe, dass wenn ich im mittelfeld starten muss, ich vor der ersten kurve, 
abseits der ideallinie stark vom gas gehe bzw. bremse und die chaoten-meute mal vorbeiziehen lasse. das endet dann meistens
so, dass 3-4 agenten sich gegenseitig abschießen und im grün landen und ich dann vom 12. auf dem 8. platz bin.
(nach einer für mich stressfreien ersten kurve - aber halt zb. vom 6. startplatz weg.)
und dann wird halt standardgemäß versucht, den rest bis zum finish normal zu überholen. weil einzelne gegner auf geraden zu
überholen, ist dann nicht mehr so schwer. bremspunkt und ausfahrt einer kurve optimal erwischt -> der vordermann nicht ->
nächste gerade - wieder einen überholt. aber leider gibts es auch hierbei zuoft patienten, die meinen, sie müssen denjenigen,
der sie gerade überholt hat, in der nächsten kurve ungebremst abschießen.

deshalb suche ich immer öfter nach lobbies, in denen das kollisionsrating aktiviert ist. aber komischerweise werden diese immer
weniger 
gestern zb. hab ich keine einzige lobby mit dieser einstellung gefunden und wenn ich eine geöffnet habe, in der sogar schon
2 freunde mitdrinnen waren, kam in diese keiner rein. auch nach 5 minuten warten.
irgendwie wäre es echt genial, wenn es für dieses game - oder eben online-rennspiele - so eine art community gäbe, wie es
eine bei cs gibt. wo es ligen und turniere gibt, die organisiert werden und sich alle teilnehmer an gewisse regeln halten würden.
grid 2 macht mir - zumindest jetzt noch - sehr viel spaß, aber auf lange sicht wird es mich nicht fesseln können, weil man
dieses gecrashe einfach irgendwann mal satt hat.

aus reiner neugierde bin ich gestern das erste mal 2 events mitgefahren, in denen die kollisionen überhaupt deaktiviert waren.
und siehe da. in den 10 rennen war ich jedesmal auf platz 1 oder 2. aber die befürchtung, die ich im vorhinein hatte, dass dieses
"zeitfahren" genau null reiz hat, hat sich leider bewahrheitet. 

aber was solls - jammern hilft ned viel - also weiter gummi geben


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Juni 2013)

X2theZ schrieb:


> ...irgendwie wäre es echt genial, wenn es für dieses game - oder eben online-rennspiele - so eine art community gäbe, wie es
> eine bei cs gibt. wo es ligen und turniere gibt, die organisiert werden und sich alle teilnehmer an gewisse regeln halten würden...


 Nun ja, für _Action_-Racer á la Grid & Co. ist mir wenig bekannt, außer -meine Zugehörigkeit mit eingeschlossen- für NfS World (inklusive eigenen TS-Server).
Für richtige _Sim_-Racing Titel gibt's Virtual Racing bzw. Virtual Racing-Forum.


----------



## ScyX (26. Juni 2013)

> ja, da hast du - meiner ansicht nach - ein wichtiges element genannt. den start.
> umso länger ich das game spiele, umso mehr kommt es mir vor, dass jeder start bzw. die erste kure rennentscheidend ist.



Also ich weiß ja nicht was bei euch falsch läuft oder ob ihr einfach nur auf "Einfach" gestellt habt. Aber wenn ich schon lese, dass die erste Kurve RENNENTSCHEIDEND ist da fragt man sich schon was du denn so machst. Ich persönlich spiele auf Profi und da ist es schonmal so, dass man 3 wird. und 3 runden den zweiten Platz sieht aber nicht rannkommt. Die Fahrphsik finde ich auch gut gemacht. klar das man rutscht. Fahr du mal mit nem Mach1 mit 160 in die kurve.... Wenn man ordentlich rumfährt kann man auch fast ohne rutschen durch. Man muss es halt nur können!!!!!

Signleplayer ist übrigends Top. Man wird gut reingemischt in die Story


----------



## X2theZ (26. Juni 2013)

@ scyx
unnötiger post - du hast das leider komplett aus dem kontext gerissen.
es ging um online-rennen.

singleplayer hab ich in dem spiel noch kein einziges mal probiert btw.
und abfällige bemerkungen wie "Man muss es halt nur können" sind überflüssig.


----------



## ScyX (26. Juni 2013)

Gut... stimmt die erste Runde als rennentscheidend hab ich aus dem Kontext gerissen. entschuldigung dafür. Aber das Rutschen das Fahrverhalten die KI die falsche Physik usw. kann man auch so sehen wie im Singleplayer. Ist ja das selbe spiel. und daher meine Meinung dazu. Und zu meiner aussage wenn man es kann.... JA KLAR wenn man es kann ... sprich: wenn man sich an die steuerung etc gewöhnt kann man um die kurven Fliegen!


----------



## X2theZ (26. Juni 2013)

und bezüglich KI und fahrphysik hab ich mich auch noch nicht negativ geäußert. aber durchaus der ein oder andere hier.
und die waren wohl von dir gemeint.

mit der fahrphysik und den kurven komme ich durchaus auch ganz gut klar. meiner ansicht nach eben ein klassischer arcarde-racer.


----------



## infantri (27. Juni 2013)

@scyx spiel erstmal online bevor du hier was von können redest, hab das game auch auf pro durch und da war die ki schon dumm, aber online ist es noch eine ganz andere sache denn da kannst du noch so gut sein wenn du aus der mitte aus startest und von hinten von 5 anderen in die bande gedrückt wirst weil DIE ES NICHT KÖNNEN oder nicht wollen, denn wenn die idioten einen so abgeschossen haben will ich sehen wie du.... der es ja kann dann noch spaß am spiel hat bzw erster werden willst denn jeder ramt dich in die bresche wenn du versuchst zu überholen da bringt dein ganzes können nichts.


----------



## alm0st (27. Juni 2013)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand das Problem wie ich, dass sein Racenet Profil einfach leer bleibt? Hab meine Steam Acc gelinked usw. aber selbst das zeigt es nicht mal an


----------



## meckswell (27. Juni 2013)

Kannst du die Globalen Challenges fahren, hast du da dein Racenet Profil mit dem Steam Account verbunden?


----------



## alm0st (27. Juni 2013)

Ja, die Objectives usw. auf Racenet werden auch aktualisiert. Hab auch schon mal meinen Account Ingame von Racenet entfernt und neuverknüpft - hat auch nichts geändert


----------



## infantri (27. Juni 2013)

Weiß wer was diese GRID2 Traiding cards zu beteuten hat? ist das einfach nur quatsch zum sammeln?


----------



## meckswell (27. Juni 2013)

Warum sind manche weiß und manche grau?


----------



## infantri (27. Juni 2013)

hm ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen, werd ich gleich mal testen


----------



## Ultramarinrot (28. Juni 2013)

@Infantri:

Steam - Trading Card Beta gestartet, Level-System für Accounts eingeführt - News - GameStar.de


Können gerne mal zusammen zocken. Gibt wirklich viele die echt behindert fahren. Eben erst wieder erlebt. Nen Audi Fahrer meinte mich kurz vor dem Ziel raushauen zu müssen. Deshalb gleich zwei Plätze eingebüßt.... Manchmal tuts einfach gut sich zu rächen, die Runde danach bestand für mich daraus so oft wie möglich in den Typen reinzuballern  

@Meckswell:
Könnte mir gut vorstellen das die "!" die Verbindungsqualität anzeigen. Meins ist immer orange...


@All

Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob man als Host gezielt Spieler ausschließen kann? 

Hat noch jemand manchmal Verbindungsprobleme? Ich flieg irgendwie des öfteren mal raus...


----------



## meckswell (28. Juni 2013)

Mich hauts auch öfters  raus, wahrscheinlich Serverprobleme.

Ich meinte nicht die Ausrufezeichen, das sind Fairneßindikatoren. Weiß = fair, grün = normal, gelb = neigt zum crashen, rot = killer^^.
Bei weiß gibts mehr Kohle Kollisionsratenbonus, bei grün gibts nur noch die Hälfte.

Was ich oben in dem Bild meinte, die Namen und Autos, da sind manche weiß und manche grau.

Habt ihr die neuen Autos schon getestet, is einer besser, als der SpecV? Den Civic gibts ja umsonst.


----------



## the-machine (1. Juli 2013)

meckswell schrieb:


> Habt ihr die neuen Autos schon getestet, is einer besser, als der SpecV? Den Civic gibts ja umsonst.



Nein, ist ja bald Summer Sale und den möchte ich erst abwarten. Vielleicht gibts nen gutes Angebot für den DLC. Allerdings bin ich im Duell an der Cote d'Azur von dem alten Skyline gegen meinen SpecV sicher in Schach gehalten worden. Der scheint gut zu liegen und ist auch von der Traktion am Start besser. Bin dreimal rangekommen, weil er paar Fehler machte, aber Reserven um vorbeizugehen, hatte ich nicht. Bin zwar nicht volles Risiko gefahren, aber langsam waren wir auch nicht unterwegs.


----------



## infantri (2. Juli 2013)

@*Ultramarinrot*   thx für die info ist ja eine lustige sache mit den cards.

Was das game an sich an geht mache ich zur zeit gerad eine kleine pause, ich rege mich zu oft wegen andere auf 

Kann man steam irgendwie sagen das ich meine freunde umbenenne?Ich weiß nie so wirklich wer mich als friend adden will die namen sagen mir nie was und wenn ja weiß ich nach ner woche schon nicht mehr wer das war. Es wäre genial wenn ich z.b wie bei icq eine spalte hätte wie z.b PCGH spieler so wüste man gleich bescheid wer spielt.  


MFG


----------



## unLieb (2. Juli 2013)

Geh auf deine Steam-Freundes-Liste, mach einen Rechts-Klick auf einen Freund, und klicke dann auf "Nickname hinzufügen". 

So kannst du all deinen Freunden vernünftige Namen geben, so dass du weißt wer was ist. Der zugefügte Nick bleibt auch, wenn deine Freunde ihren Nick wieder ändern!


----------



## blazin255 (4. Juli 2013)

meckswell schrieb:


> Warum sind manche weiß und manche grau?



das ist die ramm quote.

Umso sauberer du fährst umso besser.

Weiß=beste
Grün=2 beste
Orange=mies
Rot=sehr mieser fahrer

so weiss ich zumindestes vor jedem rennen vor wem ich mich in acht nehmen muss.


Ich wünschte irgendein hersteller würde mal wieder destruction derby auf den markt bringen, dann würden solche idioten auch nicht in solchen spielen rumm lauern bzw es wären weniger.


----------



## X2theZ (5. Juli 2013)

meckswell meinte nicht die rufezeichen vor den nicks, sondern die nicks ansich. (samt fahrzeugname und renndistanz)

hab dazu leider auch keinen plan, was das bedeuten soll.

@meckswell
kannst du dich vielleicht noch daran erinnern an diese session? war diese dann aus? also rückkehr zur lobby?
und sind diese graugefärbten dann vielleicht nicht mehr in der lobby gewesen? 
vielleicht steht diese graufärbung dafür, dass derjenige bereits von der session getrennt wurde - sprich: ausgestiegen ist.
aber in der endwertung scheinen diese dann noch auf, wenn sie das rennen fertig gefahren sind.

viel mehr möglichkeiten fallen mir dazu nicht ein, was das bedeuten könnte ^^
was aber nicht heißt, dass es nicht 100 andere möglichkeiten gibt, was es bedeuten könnte 


ich hoffe, dass codemasters noch dran ist an dem spiel. schön langsam könnte echt mal ein patch kommen, weil
es gefühlt 100 dinge gibt, die man nachbessern könnte.


----------



## meckswell (5. Juli 2013)

Hm X2, ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, aber solange das Ausrufezeichen noch da is, is der Spieler auch noch da, bei den die fliegen, oder abhauen is dann das Ausrufezeichen auch weg.
Das mit weiß - grau passiert öfters, das war kein Einzelfall, is aber jetzt au net so wichtig, was der Grund is.


----------



## X2theZ (5. Juli 2013)

jo. stimmt. die, die weg sind, werden ohne rufezeichen angezeigt.

irgendein ausgefuchster programmierer hat sich da bestimmt was ganz spezielles dabei gedacht,
oder es ist einfach ein grafik-bug 

aber wie du schon sagtest. nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Galford (11. Juli 2013)

Was meint ihr? Die letzten zwei DLCs (Drift-Pack und Super Modified Pack) sind jetzt für ca. 7 Stunden noch um 40% billiger bei Steam. Kaufen oder nicht? Immer noch zu teuer oder greift ihr zu?
(Der 40% Rabatt gilt übrigens für alle DLCs)


----------



## the-machine (12. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe zugeschlagen. Notwendig sind sie nicht. Die Drift Autos sliden auch nur durch die Kurven und driften nicht (ein Drift ist in meinem Verständnis ein anderes Fahrmanöver, als durch eine Kurve zu rutschen (Slide)). Die Super Modified sind nett anzusehen, aber haben unter kundiger Hand von den Standard Autos genug Konkurrenz. Ich habe sie der Vollständigkeit halber gekauft und extra bis zum Steam Sale gewartet, weil mir der Standardpreis zu happig war.


----------



## meckswell (12. Juli 2013)

Wie sind die Autos vom Driftpack, irgendwas dabei was man haben muss?


----------



## KornDonat (12. Juli 2013)

Hab mir das Spiel gestern beim Steam Summer Sale auch gekauft und muss sagen das es eigentlich ganz Spaßig ist im Multiplayer auch wenn die Steuerung ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig und Drift lastig ist. Jedenfalls frag ich mich aber was sich Codemasters dabei gedacht so blöde Anfangs Autos zu verteile vor allem der Dodge in St 2 ist ziemlich blöd zum Rennen fahren für Drift wäre die Karre ja optimal genauso wie der Mercedes SLR auf den komm ich mal gar nicht klar...


----------



## Bu11et (15. Juli 2013)

Kann mir mal einer erklären, warum die Auctos aus den DLC`s nicht die entsprechende Lackierung haben ?

Btw.: Ich finde den Evo götlich .


----------



## Galford (17. Juli 2013)

Wenn man an den Events der Global Challenge teilnimmt, wird ja immer freitags abgerechnet, und wenn man insgesamt hinter dem Rivalen liegt, bekommt man ja Geld abgezogen (XP auch?). Meine Frage ist jetzt nur: wenn ich mal ne Woche keine Zeit habe, was passiert dann? Verliere ich automatisch, wenn ich keine Rennen fahre, oder nehme ich nur dann teil, wenn ich mindestens ein Event fahre? Klar, ich könnte das jetzt ausprobieren, aber einfacher wäre es vielleicht, wenn jemand schon eine Erfahrung gemacht hat, und Bescheid weiß.


----------



## T'PAU (17. Juli 2013)

Bug oder _Feature_?

Seit Saison 4 habe ich bei vielen Fahrzeug-Challenges, aber auch schon bei einem WSR-Ausscheidungs-Event (Miami Collins Park-Ring, siehe Bild 1) keine Straßen-Karte mehr! 
Ist natürlich in den HUD-Optionen eingestellt, hab auch mal aus- und wieder angeschaltet und das Event neu gestartet... nichts zu machen, Karte bleibt weg.
Mit Miami hab ich es auch mal in den benutzerdefinierten Events ausprobiert. Reproduzierbar fehlt dort bei Ausscheidung die Map, bei Rennen, Zeitfahren und allem anderen ist die Map da! Es liegt also nicht an der Strecke, dass die Mapdaten fehlen oder so!
So wie in diesem Video sieht das Miami-Event normalerweise aus (der Typ hat sogar das gleiche Auto gewählt dafür, hat echt 'ne böse Beschleunigung! ).
Seit Saison 5 hat der aus dem Video übrigens das gleiche Problem mit der fehlenden Map bei den Fahrzeug-Challenges, siehe seine BAC Mono und Pagani Videos!
Bei mir wie gesagt schon seit Saison 4 und auch bei zumindest einem WSR-Rennen.

Ist besonders bei den Fahrzeug-Challenges für mich als mittelmäßigen Gelegenheits-Racer extrem nervend. Auf den Rundkursen schlage ich trotz fehlender Map die Zeit meist locker, aber diese A-B Naturstrecken... ich erzähle lieber nicht, wie lange ich für den Pagani auf "leicht" gebraucht habe!


----------



## meckswell (17. Juli 2013)

Das mit der fehlenden Minimap in manchen Disziplinen is mir auch aufgefallen, ich glaub das is seit dem letzten Patch so, der vor kurzem kam.

Fans (XP,EP) bekomt man nur auf Racenet abgezogen, Geld bekommt man nicht abgezogen. Das is eh wenig Geld, das man da gewinnen kann, ein paar Rennen in der Playlist bringt da deutlich mehr.


----------



## T'PAU (17. Juli 2013)

meckswell schrieb:


> Das mit der fehlenden Minimap in manchen Disziplinen is mir auch aufgefallen, ich glaub das is seit dem letzten Patch so, der vor kurzem kam.


Jetzt wo du's sagst... während Saison 4 kam der Patch bei mir! *Das* könnte die Ursache sein!


----------



## Galford (17. Juli 2013)

meckswell schrieb:


> Fans (XP,EP) bekomt man nur auf Racenet abgezogen, Geld bekommt man nicht abgezogen. Das is eh wenig Geld, das man da gewinnen kann, ein paar Rennen in der Playlist bringt da deutlich mehr.


 
Ah, okay und Danke. Hatte das bisher nur 1x und hab nicht so genau hingeschaut.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juli 2013)

Grosses Update und ne Menge neuer Features...!!

Darunter auch ein altbekannter Spielmodus 

Community Patch and the Return of Demo Derby - Codemasters Forums


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juli 2013)

Jaja, _*Community*_ Patch. Codemasters '_kann_' ja 'nur' DLC.


----------



## ak1504 (2. August 2013)

Also wenn jemand wo paar Grafik Mods findet dann bitte mal Link posten..!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. August 2013)

Ist _gewiss _noch ausbaufähig [Klick], vielleicht erst einmal vormerken.


----------



## ak1504 (2. August 2013)

Soweit war ich auch schon... Aber trotzdem danke...

Naja damals bei Dirt 3 war die Community scheinbar größer oder hatte mehr elan...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. August 2013)

Naja, Codemasters wird's schon richten. An den Stellen, wo die Community 'patzt', werden einfach noch (gefühlte) 6.399 DLC's nachgeschoben...


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2013)

*Good news..!!* 


*Modding Support V1.0*

"When we bought you news of the Community Patch there was one item that wasn’t on the list but we’re pleased has made the deadline to be included. So I’m pleased to let you know that the patch will include a feature we hope you’re excited about... modding support.

We understand that there’s a talented, vibrant and creative modding community out there working on our past and current titles, whether it’s new custom liveries or various colours of tyre smoke and other creative endeavours, all accomplished without official support. These things don’t go unnoticed at Codies and the whole team enjoy seeing what you guys come up with.

Previously, some of our game's files were protected against modification. This was intended as a defence against cheating, mostly during online play, but also when setting lap times or earning achievements. When the modification of a protected file has been detected the game would disable online access, achievements and would also prevent any saving from occurring.

However, we understand that many mods are made with absolutely no intent of inconveniencing other players. These guys want to play the game in their own way, but as it stood the game would not save their progress if they were to modify a protected file.

So we’ve decided to assist these players by adding some basic support to the game that allows modified data and when enabled the game will now save your progress. Please note that the save file is separate to the one used by the unmodified game and online play, leaderboards, achievements and RaceNet functionality will all be disabled to protect the integrity of the main game.

This is our first step into supporting mods and it’ll be a learning process for us. So we’ll be looking to get your feedback along the way and we’ll make improvements over time where possible. When the tools are at your disposal, do let us know what you think. Above all else we look forward to seeing what you create. For further information, I’ve included a mini-
FAQ below..

Q) What about Steam Workshop?
A) No current plans but it is something we are discussing as our support for Modding continues.

Q) What formats will Mod support be on?
A) Mod support will be a PC only feature.

Q) When will mod support be enabled?
A) Mod support will be enabled in the upcoming Community Patch

Q) Will there be a guide available to help get us started?
A) We’ll be posting up a quick start guide once the Community Patch arrives.

Community Patch Update
We’ve been hard at work on the Community Patch and while we don’t have a concrete date just yet I can confirm that next week should be where we start seeing some significant movement. In the mean time, check back and keep your eyes on our usual channels as we’ll be releasing news about the date just as soon as we can.

Below you’ll find the confirmed content for the Community Patch:

Increased rewards in Custom Playlist
A new playlist titled ‘Hardcore’
Level cap raise to 99
Fastest lap times have been included for online play
A host of liveries previously restricted to single player will now be available in multiplayer
The maximum number of laps allowed in a race has been increased from 5 to 10
Veto weighting has been changed and now only requires 51% of the vote
Country flags have been included next a player’s name plate online
Reward for racing cleanly has been increased
A vote to kick option has been included
You can now skip the level up graphic
Modding Support v1.0 [PC Only]
Various bug fixes and background improvements"

Quelle: http://steamcommunity.com/app/44350/discussions/0/864975632470818599/


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. September 2013)

Der Demolitionmodus angespielt (nicht von mir)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYKztMKtVRg


----------



## Himmelskrieger (24. Oktober 2013)

Konnte nachdem ich die Demo gespielt habe nicht mehr widerstehen. Gleich danach für 16,99€ im Keystore meiner Wahl gekauft. 
Bin grad am runterladen mit 5,5MB/s dann gehts los.

Kann man wo die Empfindlichkeit für den Controller in Grid 2 runterstellen?, mir steuern (zumindest in der Demo) die Autos zu leicht , ich möchte halt etwas mehr mit den Joystick lenken müssen.

Habe einen Dualschock 3 emuliert als Xbox Controller. Also in der Hand Dualshock 3, fürn PC Xbox 360.


----------



## X2theZ (24. Oktober 2013)

verwendest du auch das ds3-tool motionjoy?
ich verwende das für meinen ps3-controller am pc. bin jetzt zwar nicht 100%ig sicher, aber schau mal im ds3-tool.
da kann man den controller - auch was die sensitivity angeht - kalibirieren.


----------



## Galford (30. Oktober 2013)

Sehe gerade, dass ein Spa-Francorchamps Track Pack bei Steam erschienen ist.

Wurde das groß angekündigt? Naja, da ich das Spiel im Moment nicht installiert habe, wäre mir InGame-Werbung eh entgangen. Und in den News auf div. Webseiten wäre es mir auch nicht aufgefallen. Aber ist eigentlich eh egal. 



> Download the Spa-Francorchamps Track Pack to receive four routes to race at the legendary Spa-Francorchamps circuit plus two incredible endurance cars - the Aston Martin V12 Zagato (N24) and BMW Z4 GT3.


 
7,99 Euro. Ich warte auf den nächsten Sale. Für eine Strecke (in 4 Ausführungen) und 2 Autos ist es mir zu teuer, vor allem da ich eh Probleme im Multiplayer hatte (SP lief gut).

http://store.steampowered.com/app/255690/


Edit 12.11.2013:

Noch mehr DLC: Bathurst Track Pack und Classic Grid Pack.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. November 2013)

Gibt es für Grid 2 eigentlich schon Mods?


----------



## ak1504 (17. November 2013)

Hier > GRID 2 Mods | RaceDepartment Forums


----------



## ak1504 (1. Januar 2014)

Grid2 im Sale mit DLC`s für knapp über 10 Taler bis in 21 Stunden noch..!

Save 75% on GRID 2 on Steam


----------



## chew (6. Januar 2014)

verdammt verpasst


----------



## mahaudi (4. Februar 2014)

Ich bekomme einfach kein Vollbild !

Scheint echt ein Problem zu sein bei GRID 2

Hat einer eine Lösung ?


----------



## X2theZ (5. Februar 2014)

mit "ALT"+"ENTER" gehts auch nicht?


----------



## mahaudi (5. Februar 2014)

Nein ....dann hab sieht man oben und unten die Desktopleiste !

Wenn man das Problem googlet findet man haufenweise Fragen darüber ,...aber keine richtige Lösung !

Manche sagen man sollte die Config noch mal löschen....hab ich aber auch schon versucht .


----------



## mahaudi (14. Februar 2014)

Das Vollbildproblem liegt an der Hz Einstelleung des Bildschirm . 

Im Game bei Einstellungen von 50 Hz auf 59 Hz gestellt ...und zack hatte ich endlich ein Vollbild 1920 x 1080 !


----------



## Kerkilabro (13. März 2014)

Auf Steam momentan für 11,24€! Save 75% on Grid 2 Reloaded Edition on Steam Angebot nurnoch 5 Minuten!

Genau für´n 10er wollte ich es auch kaufen, das Angebot gibt es nirgens sonst mit allen DLC´s zu den Preis ^.^

Edit: Angbot ist vorbei.


----------



## T'PAU (14. März 2014)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> ...Grid 2 Reloaded...


Musste grad etwas schmunzeln als ich das las. Dachte da wird 'ne Warez-Version verhökert.


----------



## ak1504 (19. April 2014)

GRiD 3 ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EtmH9bldhmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (19. April 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> GRiD 3 ?



Grid 3: Mini-Teaser lässt auf Ankündigung am 22. April hoffen



> Viel relevanter dürfte aber die andere Hälfte des Statements für Fans der Grid-Reihe sein: "Cockpit view? We listened."


----------



## ak1504 (19. April 2014)

Aha also Grid 2 mit Cockpitcam...


----------



## stoepsel (20. April 2014)

Kann mir hier Jemand sagen, ob es bei Ihm schon mal vorgekommen ist, dass Grid 2 über Steam nicht startet bzw. ein Error angezeigt wird? 

Da steht nämlich: Error reading data. Please verify the intergrity of the game cache.

Vor zwei Tagen lief die Kiste aber noch...komische Sache.

Edit: Habe eben die Grid 2 Spieldateien von Steam überprüfen lassen. Raus kam dabei, das eine Datei nicht überprüft werden konnte- diese Datei wurde dann automatisch nochmal runtergeladen und schwups, funzt wieder Alles! Sorry , aber vielleicht hilft es ja dem Einen oder Anderen Grid Zocker hier...


----------



## ak1504 (22. April 2014)

Grid: Autosport

Primeiras imagens de GRID: Autosport • Galerias de imagens • Brasilgamer.com.br




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalar (22. April 2014)

Das auf den Bildern müsste doch der Hockenheimring sein, oder?


----------



## ak1504 (22. April 2014)

Jawohl...


Wer macht nen neuen Sammelthread..?

GRID is back and it's going back to its roots!

GRID: Autosport aims to move the series back in line as a more authentic racing game. Set to include a more authentic handling model (more Sim than Race Driver: GRID), five distinct disciplines; Touring, Endurance, Open Wheel, Tuner and Street. Race at 22 locations (primarily circuit based) with a combined route list that totals over 100.

This game is, at its heart, inspired by you guys, our core community.

For all the info on GRID Autosport check out the blog // http://www.codiesblog.com

Join the discussion on the forums // http://forums.codemasters.com

Like us on Facebook //
http://www.facebook.com/gridgame

Follow us on Twitter //
http://www.twitter.com/gridgame






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5RIoJgfQJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. April 2014)

Lol im Endeffekt is die Cockpitcam das gleiche was es als Mod für Grid 2 gab. Nix ausmodelliert sondern low res.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uC8jFfM6FfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Own3r (22. April 2014)

Haha das ist ja mal wieder ein Witz von Codemasters. Was wollen die eigentlich mit dem neuen Grid erreichen? Das Spiel wird genau wie das Grid 2 werden, nur das man nun von Anfang an eine "Cockpit-Kamera" hat, welche wirklich sehr schlecht ist. Da kann man das Geld sparen und in Project Cars oder Assetto Corsa investieren...

Sammelthread für GRID Autosport gibt es hier.


----------



## X2theZ (22. April 2014)

5:01 und 5:08
sieht wieder nach drift-orgie aus.

jop. stinkt ganz verdächtig nach grid 2.1


----------



## ak1504 (29. April 2014)

GRiD - 2 Nissan Skyline GT-R R32 @ Hongkong Pok Fu Lam [4K]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egPsDrOd6o4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ponygsi (14. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=KpQ22DOvAt4&list=UUx0tRaobQVggVsFClXIeAXA


----------

